# What are you catching ?



## garhtr

I always enjoy seeing pictures of fish and the flies that are catching them, please share a picture of something you've caught and maybe the fly it was taken on.
I've been chasing Crappie and W/bass most of the spring using a marabou clouser.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## trekker

Brown trout

Caught on this


----------



## garhtr

A few carp taken on a Soft-hackle crawfish


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## zimmerj




----------



## TheCream




----------



## V Fisher




----------



## V Fisher

V Fisher said:


> View attachment 209940


----------



## V Fisher




----------



## zimmerj

V Fisher said:


> View attachment 209943


V Fisher, nice brownie. From the Mad River?


----------



## V Fisher

PA


----------



## garhtr




----------



## zimmerj

Took a one day trip to the Shenandoah Valley and caught this 17" rainbow.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Longhorn

Lakes are too muddy and the bays are too full of fresh water. What am I catching? Until these flood waters finish receding and the bays get some salinity back, not a dadgum thing!


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## garhtr

Stallcup Crazy-Dad


----------



## garhtr

Super simple to tie and pretty effective on a variety of species.
What won't eat rabbit ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## OnTheFly

garhtr said:


> Super simple to tie and pretty effective on a variety of species.
> What won't eat rabbit ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I that just a single a single strip of rabbit?


----------



## garhtr

OnTheFly said:


> I that just a single a single strip of rabbit?


 That one is actually two strips face to face but I have taken many fish on a single strip.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Caught in my local reservoir Labor Day morning.
























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lorainfly24

Pretty fish


----------



## garhtr

Some KY stockers on traditional wet flies. A few times I've had doubles hooked but have been unable to land two --- yet.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## zimmerj

Steelhead


----------



## FL-boy




----------



## FL-boy

Got out again yesterday. Great fishing once the sun warmed things up a bit around 10:30ish. Here's a couple of the more decent fish. All on same caddis pictured as well.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## zimmerj

More steel.


----------



## TheCream

Here are my recent catches:















Oh yea, haven't been fishing in a month.  Emergency gallbladder surgery knocked me out for a few weeks straddling Thanksgiving. Nice fish, those of you who have been fortunate enough to see the water!


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Here are my recent catches:
> Oh yea, haven't been fishing in a month.  Emergency gallbladder surgery knocked me out for a few weeks /QUOTE)
> 
> Hope you're doing well and get a chance to fish very soon.
> Good luck and Good Fishing[


----------



## Inline

garhtr said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of fish and the flies that are catching them, please share a picture of something you've caught and maybe the fly it was taken on.
> I've been chasing Crappie and W/bass most of the spring using a marabou clouser.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !
> View attachment 208771
> View attachment 208773
> View attachment 208774
> View attachment 208775


----------



## Inline




----------



## ejsell

TheCream said:


> Here are my recent catches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, haven't been fishing in a month.  Emergency gallbladder surgery knocked me out for a few weeks straddling Thanksgiving. Nice fish, those of you who have been fortunate enough to see the water!


That's really horrible, hope you are doing better. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

ejsell said:


> That's really horrible, hope you are doing better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The bad stuff is over. This is my last week of activity restriction, so I can finally return to full normalcy.


----------



## TheCream

My last fish, Veteran's Day smallie on the 3wt.


----------



## garhtr

Anyone still Fishing ? I caught these and a few crappie last W/E. There were lots of dying shad and the carp were really sucking them down, kinda strange but a fun trip I feel funny posting these pics because I posted them in The S/W forum but it's been pretty slow here 
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Spring Fun !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## TheCream




----------



## trekker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 234574
> View attachment 234575
> View attachment 234576
> Spring Fun !
> Good luck and Good Fishing !



Holy smokes....are those walleye ?


----------



## garhtr

Tasty Saugeyes
View attachment 234945


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## ckfowler




----------



## ckfowler




----------



## TheCream




----------



## ejsell

Several small browns









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

They refused bigger meals. They ate the snack sized 2" Murdich Minnow.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> They refused bigger meals. They ate the snack sized 2" Murdich Minnow.


 Those are some pretty bass. That little minnow looks like it would be a Crappie Killer ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Those are some pretty bass. That little minnow looks like it would be a Crappie Killer ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


They are pretty deadly on crappies. It's also my #1 streamer in that size for creek bass. Easy to tie, durable, catches fish, and casts super easy. The size 6 I can comfortably cast on my 1wt.


----------



## ejsell

Last steelhead trip of the season. Not a steelhead









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Didn't catch any large bass on Saturday, but numbers were awesome.



















Bluegills were quality>quantity, though.


----------



## garhtr

Some hatchery trout on # 12 woolly-bugger. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Fun lunch hour at work today. Got bent a lot in an hour. 4 species, 11 fish total.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## flyman01

Was on the river over the weekend, this 20" male bow rolled on top of a #18 parachute pheasant tail emerger dry pattern, what a beautiful sight to see.


----------



## TheCream

Got in another solid hour at lunch.


----------



## garhtr

I not fortunate enough to be able to fish on my lunch hour but I can go before work















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## flyman01

Well done, those are some nice ones!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Dolomieu

Some Tenkara trout yesterday


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Longhorn

This was about a 5-6 Lb bass I caught Sunday on a private lake in Damon, TX. For perspective, I'm 6'6" and have 37" sleeves. She came on an olive bead-head woolly bugger using my 5 wt. 

Taking my 8 wt to Rockport - Port Aransas on the 10th for a little saltwater action. Hope I get something to show off from there as well.


----------



## V Fisher

View attachment 238477


----------



## hailtothethief

Blue gill all over my spot. Prob caught 40 yesterday afternoon


----------



## garhtr

Some 2wt fun ! 
Soft-hackle crayfish


----------



## TheCream

I found Rockbassburg over the weekend.




























Somewhat disappointing brown bass trip the following day. Caught a couple this size, a few smaller fish. Low numbers.


----------



## garhtr

NICE ! I love catching R/bss ! Some of my best Fishing memories are catching R/bss on small streams with my father, they were his favorite fish to target, Great times !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I've caught a lot of bigger smallmouth, but none have been this vividly marked. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## ejsell

Great looking bass and nice size on those rocks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Actually my first freshwater drum on the fly. Little guy, but he blitzed the fly hard.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

Lunch break success again. Fat spotted bass, ugly spot but for sure a spot, on 3wt glass. Checking the jaw line and tooth patch confirmed it's a spot, it's just a pale one.


----------



## hailtothethief

Anybody know what this was? Normally i catch blue gill in my spot or yellow perch. It was the size of a perch but green and white like a walleye with a walleye shaped head. Looked like something tried to eat it. I dont think its a shad. Its front fins were kinda funky. They pointed forward while i sat him in my bucket. Wish i got a better pic. Didnt want to handle him too much since hes injured.


----------



## bobcatbasser

Thief that looks like a white perch.


----------



## bobcatbasser

Got a few minnows on the bitch creek stonefly this morning. Great fight on a 5 weight setup. The carp weighed 6.5lbs, didn't get a length.


----------



## garhtr

Quick trip before work .


----------



## TheCream

Best smallie from my short Saturday outing. Fun on 3wt glass, as always. 










Hands down the prettiest green sunfish I've ever caught.


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> View attachment 239212
> View attachment 239213
> 
> Quick trip before work .


Skipjack? Toss that bad boy in the freezer to be fed to giant catfish at a later date.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Skipjack? Toss that bad boy in the freezer to be fed to giant catfish at a later date.


 Skipjack are the best catfish/ hybrid bait on the planet but that's how I often locate hybrids--- by looking for skippys chasing bait so I just can't bring myself to kill one, guess I'll have to net shad for bait 








Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Somehow I have still never caught a hybrid on the fly. That makes me sad. It's on my list to fish the Ohio River tailraces a little more often this year and try to cross that one off the list. 

Today's best lunchtime fish. Also caught two small spotted bass and a little smallmouth.


----------



## V Fisher




----------



## TheCream

Lunch break surprise from today.


----------



## TheCream

Think this was fun on 3wt glass?


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

I had two different nice sized gar slash at my craft fur minnow today at lunch...neither got the hook.


----------



## garhtr

I've caught more catfish already this year than I normally get in 3 seasons.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## aks

I thought I'd see if people had any recommendations on where to wet a line. I'll be up the week of July 4th to visit the in-laws in Strongsville. Have checked the Orvis fishing reports but 1st hand recs on flies (crayfish, other streamers, etc.) and general areas to get into smallies or cap would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nitsud

Had a real good day yesterday. Got of work and hit a little spot on the way home. Caught a couple of carp including my personal best (of maybe 15 I've caught on the fly).










Went blackberry picking with the kids. Still real early, but found a few and marked some that will be ripe soon.










After the kids went sleepytime, I went out to hunt hybrids in the rain. Caught one decent 5 lb fish quick, and then the rain really kicked in. About an hour later, it slacked up a little, and I managed to hook a real nice fish. 










Got home way too late, but I knew this was the last chance. Now, the rivers are screwed, and I can sleep.


----------



## zimmerj

Woolly buggers in fast water did the trick.


----------



## Dolomieu

Southern Flounder at Isle of Palms SC


----------



## garhtr

The big water near me is still a little murky for sight fishing but the small creeks are in good shape.








The fish here aren't large but they do provide non- stop action !





























Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## llw

Largemouth on crayfish.


----------



## ejsell

My 8 year olds first catch at the Castalia Hatchery yesterday on a 6wt.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Masterbaiter66

In your opinion what is your favorite fly for these carp you catch? The crawfish?


garhtr said:


> View attachment 240596
> View attachment 240598


----------



## garhtr

Masterbaiter66 said:


> In your opinion what is your favorite fly for these carp you catch? The crawfish?


 Yea, most of the creeks I fish are loaded with crawdads, I like the Stahlcup Crazy-dad or a soft hackle crawfish bugger especially in clear water.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Patricio

Wisconsin driftless region.


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> My 8 year olds first catch at the Castalia Hatchery yesterday on a 6wt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I hope you didn't let that young man catch all the fish  I'll be going in Oct, I certainly hope you guys left a few for me.
Congratulations, I bet that was a fun trip.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I was in SC last week, hit a nearly ocean side set of ponds and hammered panfish all week on my 3wt. There was massive pressure on the bass there, saw dozens and dozens of bass fishermen, but I was the only one targeting the smaller stuff. Coppernose bluegills are one of my favorite fish species. Love 'em. And those were the biggest redears I have ever caught.


----------



## TheCream

And a couple more.


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> I hope you didn't let that young man catch all the fish  I'll be going in Oct, I certainly hope you guys left a few for me.
> Congratulations, I bet that was a fun trip.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


That's my youngest son. Took him and the oldest. The middle one gets a chance to finish cleaning them out at the end of the month 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

WV on Saturday.


----------



## Longhorn

Breaking the big guns out this Saturday. Going after little tunny, big jacks and perhaps a tarpon outside the big jetties at Port O'Connor. Tossing a 10 wt and perhaps a 12 wt should be interesting!

I'm headed back there on the 29th as well, but just in the bays with my 8wt to chase reds, specks and the odd flounder.


----------



## Longhorn

Well, crud!

I just was reminded that a major tournament http://www.poco-bueno.com/ is being held in POC this weekend. Though it's an offshore tournament, the channel through the jetties will be like a freeway full of semis! This tourney makes a town of about 800 swell to around 2,800! Looks like we'll be hitting San Luis Pass instead. About an hour closer to la casa and should be fairly productive as well.


----------



## garhtr

Longhorn said:


> Well, crud!
> 
> I just was reminded that a major tournament http://www.poco-bueno.com/ is being held in POC this weekend. Though it's an offshore tournament, the channel through the jetties will be like a freeway full of semis! This tourney makes a town of about 800 swell to around 2,800! Looks like we'll be hitting San Luis Pass instead. About an hour closer to la casa and should be fairly productive as well.


 Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Pre work- Small stream - big variety !
Those tiny carp are tough to catch, they're spooky and very picky. Going back this Weekend and get some revenge 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Longhorn

Always fun to pick up a cat on a fly. Nice crappie too! Don't see many of those caught on the long rod around here!


----------



## TheCream

Picked up a pair of carp from the SUP on Saturday. No babies.



















Check out that paddle.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Picked up a pair of carp from the SUP on Saturday. No babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that paddle.


 Nice ! What fly ?
I was hoping to carp fish but we got more rain - Again.
Did manage a few hybrids on unweighted marabou skittered across the top, pretty cool and "almost"














as good as sight Fishing.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

The usual fly.


----------



## TheCream

Saturday started out as a good morning on the board. Picked up two channel cats trying for carp. Then Mother Nature slammed the door.


----------



## Longhorn

Here is a nice Spanish mackerel I picked up a couple miles offshore of San Luis Pass. Below it is a decent speckled trout I got in Cold Pass between Christmas Bay & West Galveston Bay.

Fishing a One-Fly tournament with the club down at Port O'Connor this weekend. Hope the reds are co-operating!


----------



## garhtr

A little fun before work.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## zimmerj




----------



## garhtr

Had a vendetta against these small water small carp, last time I was on this stream they ignored my crawfish flys. Returned Sunday with some damsel imatations and cleaned up.
This creek is loaded with fish from 15 - 22 inches, the water is crystal clear and Sundays cloud cover sure helped.
Lots of fun on that 2 wt !






















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Caught on my crawfish pattern river fishing late yesterday afternoon.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolomieu

Tenkara again...


----------



## garhtr

Dolomieu said:


> Tenkara again...


 I sure am jealous of that big fat brown.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Dolomieu

17" smallie on black blockhead popper last night. Great battle on tenkara rod...


----------



## TheCream

Quick lunch break outing today. First time the river has been fishable since mid-June.


----------



## garhtr

A good over- cast Saturday morning.


----------



## dcfisherman

what river/lake was this on???? I knew i should have gone this morning haha


----------



## garhtr

dcfisherman said:


> what river/lake was this on???? I knew i should have gone this morning haha


 I'm in southwest Ohio and That's a fairly small creek, the water is crystal clear







but it is loaded with fish.


----------



## TheCream

Had a lot of fun in TN. Nothing huge landed but absurd amounts of fish.


----------



## flyman01

TheCream said:


> Had a lot of fun in TN. Nothing huge landed but absurd amounts of fish.


Which river (s) did you fish this trip?


----------



## TheCream

flyman01 said:


> Which river (s) did you fish this trip?


Soho and Watauga. The Watauga gave us a brief window to fish Saturday morning until the water hit where we were. It fished OK, not spectacular. All my fish there came on nymph rigs, I missed a nice fish in a little deep wash hole on a bugger but even it was probably only 14-15". The Soho was ridiculously easy for numbers. Not an epic sulfur hatch like we were hoping for, but swinging a yellow soft hackle or a yellow soft hackle under a dry as a dropper was lethal. Buggers also crushed fish.


----------



## flyman01

TheCream said:


> Soho and Watauga. The Watauga gave us a brief window to fish Saturday morning until the water hit where we were. It fished OK, not spectacular. All my fish there came on nymph rigs, I missed a nice fish in a little deep wash hole on a bugger but even it was probably only 14-15". The Soho was ridiculously easy for numbers. Not an epic sulfur hatch like we were hoping for, but swinging a yellow soft hackle or a yellow soft hackle under a dry as a dropper was lethal. Buggers also crushed fish.


Yes, I have seen some ridiculous hatches of Sulfurs and BWO's on the SoHo myself. The big ones are in there no doubt but they did not get to the size they are by falling for just any presentation. Glad you had a good outing just the same, beautiful waters you were on and great fishing too!


----------



## TheCream

From today's lunch break. Not something I see much. Only the second one I have ever caught. I am told it's a black nose crappie. I looked it up, and it's a result of a recessive gene in a black crappie.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> From today's lunch break. Not something I see much. Only the second one I have ever caught. I am told it's a black nose crappie. I looked it up, and it's a result of a recessive gene in a black crappie.


 Neat fish ! I picked up a black-nose earlier this year, only the second I have ever taken, pretty cool looking fish.







Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

So yesterday at lunch I watched a really, really nice smallie track my craw pattern towards the bottom before I lost sight of it. No take. A couple of twitches, nothing. Not sure why that fish didn't eat. Refusals on that fly are extremely rare for me. Today I return, same spot, different fly (small jig style baitfish pattern) that has produced two really nice smallies for me in that location this year. "Tick," set, got something big and strong, but not fighting like a smallie.

This was on 3wt glass










Son of a...


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> So yesterday at lunch I watched a really, really nice smallie track my craw pattern towards the bottom before I lost sight of it. No take. A couple of twitches, nothing. Not sure why that fish didn't eat. Refusals on that fly are extremely rare for me. Today I return, same spot, different fly (small jig style baitfish pattern) that has produced two really nice smallies for me in that location this year. "Tick," set, got something big and strong, but not fighting like a smallie.
> 
> This was on 3wt glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a...


 That is a beautiful fish ! 
Any jumps ?
Occasionally those large gar will really put on an great aerial display, sometimes tail walking and other times going across the surface in Greyhounding leaps, more often short hard runs and plenty of nasty head shaking 
Those bigger fish are fun to catch and often overlooked , especially fun to sight fish if you can find good numbers.
I bet that one was a handful on the 3 WT.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> That is a beautiful fish !
> Any jumps ?
> Occasionally those large gar will really put on an great aerial display, sometimes tail walking and other times going across the surface in Greyhounding leaps, more often short hard runs and plenty of nasty head shaking
> Those bigger fish are fun to catch and often overlooked , especially fun to sight fish if you can find good numbers.
> I bet that one was a handful on the 3 WT.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


No leaps but it did thrash around on the surface a lot. Lots of short hard runs like you said. The worst one he might have stripped 20-25' of line from me. It was hooked within about 10' of the bank, so I never really had much line out. Definitely a handful on the light glass rod!


----------



## ejsell

Got a late start today went out around noon today next expecting much. I never seem to do well between 11:30 and 3:00. Stumbled on a spot with a nice variety of fish in knee deep clear-ish water and no cover. Missed one massive smallie when i a got excited and yanked a bugger out of his mouth. Still managed to land 3 small ones and a decent sized one along with a couple of nice rock bass. The 1st rock bass nailed a mouse. I knew he had a friend nearby because he chased the 1st after I hooked him. Got the 2nd a few minutes later on the grasshopper. 






































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

Hit some new water with a buddy on Saturday. When was the last time this place got fished on foot, I'd love to know. I'm relatively young and in pretty decent shape, and I came home bruised and gassed from the trek down in and out. Rough country, but worth the effort. 



















No trails. Make your own.


----------



## ejsell

Those are the best places to hit. The spot I hit took me 20 minutes to walk to in ankle deep water with no spots for fish to hold. I was almost ready to give up when I got to the spot that was holding fish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

I love those wild out of the way places, no trash or footprints, almost feels like stepping back in time.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Last fish before " Harvey"
Hopefully we won't get to much rain.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ejsell

Cats on the fly are a blast
Its been a while since I've gotten one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Had two very nice smallie trips over the long W/E . I fished poppers exclusively and the bite was great.
I stayed on smaller water and the fish were not huge but provided steady action.








Oddly I actually saw very few carp but I was surprised to tempt 4 different fish to actually take the popper. I was able to land two, another tried to take but missed and I was over anxious on the last fish and as he slurped at the fly I reacted to quickly and pulled it away from him.
I've caught carp on poppers before but only during some type of major hatch, mainly cicadas or around an area with a tremendous amount of grasshoppers but I saw few insects on the water during my trips and found their willingness to come to the top very strange but welcome 
















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## flyman01

among the trout I was catching this weekend, this little war paint shiner eagerly tried to slurp down the caddis dry pattern I was using. When setting the hook at the moment he took it (thinking trout) the fly came back with him and hit me in the chest!


----------



## garhtr

flyman01 said:


> among the trout I was catching this weekend, this little war paint shiner eagerly tried to slurp down the caddis dry pattern I was using. When setting the hook at the moment he took it (thinking trout) the fly came back with him and hit me in the chest!
> 
> View attachment 244896


 I send a couple of small sunfish flying over the weekend, none struck me  but I always feel sorry for those little guys when they come zipping out of the water.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> I send a couple of small sunfish flying over the weekend, none struck me  but I always feel sorry for those little guys when they come zipping out of the water.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I did that with a smallie that was as big as the clouser he tried to eat. Whipped him just past my ear. He swam away unfazed so hopefully he survived.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

I explored a new to me small stream on Saturday. Caught a lot of fish, had fun. Full write up is on my blog linked in the signature.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ejsell

Got out for a couple hours today. Caught 4 smallies and 3 rock bass. Lost a tank though. They were hitting hard and doing acrobatics.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> Got out for a couple hours today. Caught 4 smallies and 3 rock bass. Lost a tank though. They were hitting hard and doing acrobatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Nice, gotta love fall ! I noticed the fish were jumping more also, wasn't sure if it was the cooler temps or because I was fishing topwater, probably a little of both.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## TheCream

Had probably my most fun outing of the year on Friday morning. It wasn't the highest numbers of the year, and I didn't catch any giants, but it was just pure fun. Everything was working. Smallies had the feed bags on.


----------



## TheCream

Yesterday's lunch time excursion produced one decent crappie.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Most of the carp have left the small creeks I fish but the few I found were willing to take a crawfish pattern, Unfortunately I doubt I will catch many more this season.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

The crappie bite was hot at lunch today. It's not often I hit double digits in a 50 minute outing in this kind of heat. 



















Also picked up one bass.


----------



## Dolomieu

Recent tenkara 
trouting







5" stocker?














19" brown on zebra midge


----------



## garhtr

Dolomieu got me started on the topwater bite ---- and Now I can't stop.
(The cooler temps have me thinking hybrids/Wbass soon but we need some precipitation in my area)
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Dolomieu

Topwater has slowed for me, but a few good ones at the river a couple days ago.







47.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TheCream

I don't catch many sauger on the fly. I was testing a new small streamer at lunch. The second photo I take as a good sign. Stamp of approval: trying to straight up swallow it.


----------



## garhtr

Sauger sure are a beautiful fish, looks like great camo and they're tasty.
I don't get to many on the fly either but I do always get excited when I hook one.
Mind sharing a pic of that streamer soon.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream




----------



## n-strut

Made a trip up to the Muamee and it didn’t disappoint.


----------



## tandem

32" stealhead she landed last week on the PM in Michigan


----------



## Dolomieu

Back to topwater tenkara...


----------



## chuckNduck

Rainbows in Oil Creek, Pa. Hooked 20, brought 16 to net. All but a couple on sz 18 caddis drys. Tons-o-fun!


----------



## garhtr

Some Ohio R " trash" fish . 
 The grass carp nearly spooled me
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> View attachment 247115
> View attachment 247116
> View attachment 247117
> 
> Some Ohio R " trash" fish .
> The grass carp nearly spooled me
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


What did the buffalo eat?


----------



## TheCream

The forgotten bass, I love spots. 15" on the nose for FO spot #2 for the year.










This crappie was hooked in the outer part of the mouth, what I would call the lip...and bled PROFUSELY! I unhooked it, snapped a pic, and got it back in the water. No idea if the fly was taken really deep then I ripped it out towards the mouth on the set, or what happened?


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> What did the buffalo eat?


 Black bird's nest # 12 I catch a lot of stocked trout on it also.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Some small stuff before work.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Squeezed in some small stream fishing between turkey hunts ( no bird-- yet ) but best rockbass day I've had in a while, they weren't big but they were pretty .






















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Found some scattered crappies Saturday in the river. Strange to not get on them schooled up. I was finding singles most of the morning.










Second black nose for the year, this one smaller than the first.


----------



## Crawdude




----------



## garhtr

Crawdude said:


> View attachment 247669
> View attachment 247670
> View attachment 247671
> View attachment 247672


 Those are some pretty fish !
Were suckers your target( I thought I was the only one  ) or are those accidentals from a trout trip ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> Those are some pretty fish !
> Were suckers your target( I thought I was the only one  ) or are those accidentals from a trout trip ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Thanks! I wish I could say they where targeted because I enjoy catching different species. They where both happy accidents. I caught the northern hogsucker blind czech nymphing a riffle for trout. I caught the quillback sight fishing to it, but thought it was a brown trout flashing in the current.


----------



## TheCream

Fun lunch session today. Successful field test on a new streamer.


----------



## ejsell

TheCream said:


> Fun lunch session today. Successful field test on a new streamer.


That's a cool looking streamer. What did you use for the tail?


----------



## TheCream

ejsell said:


> That's a cool looking streamer. What did you use for the tail?


Kiley's Thin Finz.


----------



## ejsell

Made one last trip just before dark on my local river. 82 degrees mid-late October, which is completely crazy. Weather is going to turn this week so it's going to be targeting steelhead and trout for a while. 
3rd time in a row I lost a big fish in this same spot. First 2 times it was a large smallie. The last did acrobatics after breaking me off, trying to shake the hook still in his mouth. I've seen steelhead do that after breaking off but never had a smallie do it. I didn't see what broke me off this time but it was very large and took off fast down river. I did manage these 2.


----------



## TheCream

Best fish from a small stream in TN on Saturday.










And this is how you end the day.


----------



## Crawdude

Worst fish from a small stream in KY on Sunday










Ended the day with bourbon and Redbull


----------



## TheCream

This little dude has fished well lately. Three species lunch outing today.





































Here's a SBS on the streamer, if you're interested: https://bobcathollow.blogspot.com/2017/11/tying-tutorial-jig-candy.html


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> This little dude has fished well lately. Three species lunch outing today.
> 
> Here's a SBS on the streamer, if you're interested: https://bobcathollow.blogspot.com/2017/11/tying-tutorial-jig-candy.html


Very cool. Didn't realize there was a rattle in there.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

I took the afternoon off on Friday to hit the Hocking. Slammed crappies all afternoon and nearly hit double digits on bass. Today, it's a flooded chocolate mess. Got another black nosed crappie on Friday, too.


----------



## garhtr

Had a good time with some more KY stockers, probably close to fifty fish over the w/e. With the cooler temps they weren't willing to chase a wet fly but high sticking a copper john or atomic pheasant tail was the ticket.





















Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FL-boy

Saturday morning...talk about cold! Ran dry-dropper and got this guy on the dry! Was surprised for sure.


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## garhtr

Big variety on a KY trout trip this W/E, 8 species counting the stocker R-bows. Black- hackle peacock seems to catch everything 
Fishing was good Saturday but The higher water and cold front made for a much tougher day on Sunday. 
 Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Got a little surprise yesterday on 3wt glass.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Got a little surprise yesterday on 3wt glass.


 Nice ! That guy would have made a delicious fish sandwich 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

First outing of December, another Fish Ohio.


----------



## TheCream

Time to revive this one. Anybody else getting out?

Ohio cold pond gills.



















Florida bass.










Ohio crappie from the local Ohio River trib.


----------



## garhtr

Some saugeye n wh/ bss are waking up  but Mostly stocked trout n chubs for me.
















I was hoping to fish this afternoon in the snow but it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it happen  
Fish or no fish the river sure is extra beautiful when it's lined with the white stuff.
Good luck n Good fishing !


----------



## riverKing

Mostly just a dozen musky the past couple weekends, they love da flies.
Think I'll skip them and get my obligatory steelhead day in this weekend though


----------



## garhtr

First smallies of the year for me.








Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Windy and chilly at lunch today, but the crappies were active.










Also got my first black nose of 2018. I caught several of these last year.


----------



## garhtr

Went out last nite before the rivers get blown, got drenched but caught a few crappie. The bite was good, size was only fair.















Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

A cold... trying to get my boat and dock ready in this weather...


----------



## TheCream

The local flow rose a bit over 10' in the last 48 hours. I found some moderately clean water at lunch in a local public pond. Had to dredge a black bugger deeeeep to get bent.


----------



## ejsell01

Got out for the second time this winter. Caught on a large white bugger drifting under an indicator.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

In case you've wondered why my fishing lunch breaks have stopped recently...










The Hocking is currently at 22.5' on the gauge in Athens. I fished it last week at about 5.5'.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> In case you've wondered why my fishing lunch breaks have stopped recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hocking is currently at 22.5' on the gauge in Athens. I fished it last week at about 5.5'.


  same in my area, I'm hopeful some small streams will be ready by Sat, if not, stocked trout it'll be.
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> same in my area, I'm hopeful some small streams will be ready by Sat, if not, stocked trout it'll be.
> Good luck and Good fishing!


And same here. I've only made it out twice this year. Normally I would have been out a dozen or more times.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Despite the cold and even snow the stockers were willing especially mid-day








Swinging a wet fly ( my fav) not sure if that red tail makes a difference but these put n take fish really attack it with gusto





























Hopefully this is the end of the cold and extremely high muddy stuff.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Nothing Big---- but it's a start.
Plenty of fish feeding but the high off color water made it tough. Once hooked they really made some good runs using the current to their advantage.








Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## ejsell

Spawned out female I caught in a deep fast run on a crystal bugger. She was hooked right in the center of her tongue.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but the bass have been pretty uncooperative so far this spring. Cold, murky water doesn't help.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys, but the bass have been pretty uncooperative so far this spring. Cold, murky water doesn't help.


 I agree, I've caught far less bass than in a normal April. I fished Sat morning pretty far south in Ky and had ice in my guides for at least two hours, I thought that was behind us 
Looks like a major warm up coming and should get things to normal but ---- unfortunately more rain for us.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## ejsell

It will be June before I catch my first bass of the year. They don't cooperate, at least for me, up here until the water really warms up.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gahannafly

Late April Brown on a #16 Adams I tied the night before and my 3 weight rod. Last Friday, One of several.


----------



## hailtothethief




----------



## zimmerj

0 for 2018. Worst start ever. Can't even catch a cold.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

I'll remember last night for a while. Usually one-bass nights aren't great, but when the one is like this...



















Also picked off loads of redears again. It's been target practice on these things the last few trips here.


----------



## flyman01

Got on the river yesterday around 4:00, overcast and some light rain. There was some sulfurs coming off along with a strong hatch of hennies with heads popping the surface and slurping them down; tied on a size 16 hendrickson comparadun and it was game on. Lots of bows and browns to hand including a 19" and 3 Hybrids. Was a good afternoon.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I'll remember last night for a while. Usually one-bass nights aren't great, but when the one is like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked off loads of redears again. It's been target practice on these things the last few trips here.


 Gorgeous Bass ! Get a length on that Monster ?
Those red-ears are aggressive fish , scrappy and Good on a plate also  
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Gorgeous Bass ! Get a length on that Monster ?
> Those red-ears are aggressive fish , scrappy and Good on a plate also
> Good luck and Good fishing !


My rod measurement was 22.5". It tops my PB by exactly 1".


----------



## garhtr




----------



## iajetpilot

I caught 6 rainbows on cold creek at Sunnybrook yesterday morning. Good fun.


----------



## TheCream

Hit the river at lunch today...right before the oncoming t-storms are certain to jack it back up again.


----------



## garhtr

2wt fun- size hybrids















and enough trash to make the day interesting 
Next two weeks should be great !
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## TheCream

Interesting lunch outing today. I caught a spotted bass. Then I caught him again 20 minutes later. 










Also picked up some crappies but nothing real big.


----------



## lunker23

Just a few from this past Sunday


----------



## garhtr




----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> View attachment 262058
> View attachment 262059


I've always thought it was odd that I don't catch more of these in the Hocking. It's actually fairly rare for me to catch a white bass, and when I do it's usually a pretty small one.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I've always thought it was odd that I don't catch more of these in the Hocking. It's actually fairly rare for me to catch a white bass, and when I do it's usually a pretty small one.


How far from the Ohio rv are you ?
On the streams I fish the first two or three riffles normally produce best and even on the larger rivers I seldom fish upstream more than 8- 10, probably less. I'm sure fish go much further but I find them concentrated close to the Ohio.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

TheCream said:


> I've always thought it was odd that I don't catch more of these in the Hocking. It's actually fairly rare for me to catch a white bass, and when I do it's usually a pretty small one.


They've almost completely taken over my local reservoir. At dusk you can catch them top water on almost every cast from shore. They seem a little stunted compared to the river ones I've seen running in from Lake Erie. Oddly enough they haven't really established in the river our reservoir draws and overflows too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> How far from the Ohio rv are you ?
> On the streams I fish the first two or three riffles normally produce best and even on the larger rivers I seldom fish upstream more than 8- 10, probably less. I'm sure fish go much further but I find them concentrated close to the Ohio.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


I'm not sure how many riffles would be between the Ohio and Athens on the Hocking, but the first significant upstream obstruction (I know about) is White's Mill...and I'm fishing downstream of that.


----------



## TheCream

Today's lunch time fun.


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> They've almost completely taken over my local reservoir. At dusk you can catch them top water on almost every cast from shore. They seem a little stunted compared to the river ones I've seen running in from Lake Erie. Oddly enough they haven't really established in the river our reservoir draws and overflows too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 That sure is a fun way to spend a summer evening. They sure can fight and fresh Wbss are pretty good on your plate, They're one fish I don't feel guilty about keeping.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> That sure is a fun way to spend a summer evening. They sure can fight and fresh Wbss are pretty good on your plate, They're one fish I don't feel guilty about keeping.
> Good luck and Good fishing !


When the bugs aren't eating you alive it is! And as a bonus I have occasionally gotten a decent sized small mouth. I haven't kept any white bass, I should give them a try.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

After some a.m. white bass fishing I stopped at one of my favorite carp creeks, It was crowded with fish. All but the smallest fish were jumping or swimming around in small pods obviously in prespawn mode and not interesting in eating. I struggled to catch two small fish--- but that'll change very soon 















With these temps my guess is they should be spawning any day, at least in my area.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## SteelStreamer

Was sight fishing the Rock yesterday, found a surprising amount of steelhead on the gravel and a large group of carp. I was really interested in getting on some smallies didn't seem to be many around, maybe water is still a little too cold?


----------



## garhtr

Some small stream small stuff before work, the fish were extremely active and chasing bait all morning, hopefully not too much rain on the way.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## dcfisherman

Here are some bass I have caught on the fly recently. The one in the kayak was on a crawfish imitation, and the other I got today on a frog pattern I tied last night, very ugly but its fast to tie and it worked well!


----------



## dholmes

Couple of Mohican browns from over the weekend! Bummed to hear that they are ending this stocking program :/


----------



## n-strut

Pair of 18’s on a hollow fleye!


----------



## garhtr

n-strut said:


> View attachment 262465
> View attachment 262466
> 
> 
> Pair of 18’s on a hollow fleye!


 Nice !


----------



## TheCream

I was minding my own business, whacking panfish on my 1wt, when this happened.


----------



## garhtr

A really fun hybrid trip, no big fish but incredible numbers, they were up shallow chasing bait and had me completely surrounded all morning , also got a few nice Wbss 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## normd

Nice luck this evening on the fly.lk


----------



## garhtr

Looks like the end of the Wbss for me, nothing but dinks last two evenings, hopefully I'll find time for some bigger hybrids and-------  the carp should be ready very soon.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## lunker23

I have a size 13 foot. I’ll let you figure this one out......


----------



## TheCream

lunker23 said:


> View attachment 263449
> 
> I have a size 13 foot. I’ll let you figure this one out......


Nice fish. Pay to play?


----------



## garhtr

My favorite carp creek was still a little dirty for sight fishing but luckily I found a small pool full of channel cats, no big fish but lots of fun on the 2wt.










































I've had some good post-spawn days on cats but as far as numbers go this was probably my best pre-spawn trip ever.
Probably a dozen, all caught on this carp fly, Rabbit-worm.








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## normd

Fighting the wind a little today but so far hooked into this beauty.


----------



## lunker23

TheCream said:


> Nice fish. Pay to play?


Not this one.....


----------



## TheCream

I spent last weekend volunteering to guide some kids from the local TU Teens chapter down in eastern TN. The TVA had a poor wading schedule all weekend so we were limited on the bigger water. We found a small stream last Sunday in good shape and the kids knocked around some wild rainbows.




























I even found a few fishing behind the kids when I wasn't untangling leaders and retying rigs and getting flies out of trees.


----------



## zimmerj

To TheCream, thanks for your volunteer work.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I spent last weekend volunteering


 Nice ! How many kids were involved, T.U. supply rods flies ect ? I bet that was really enjoyable ( for you and the kids) and especially beneficial for those youngsters.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Nice ! How many kids were involved, T.U. supply rods flies ect ? I bet that was really enjoyable ( for you and the kids) and especially beneficial for those youngsters.
> Good luck and good fishing !


There were 9 kids on the trip but my buddy who runs the program has a lot more kids in the program. He has purchased a bunch of 3wt and 5wt outfits for the group, but I'm not sure if TU supplied them or not. A couple of the kids had their own gear but most were using what my buddy took down. It was a lot of fun, but also a lot of work. Lots of rigging, lots of tangle tackling, and lots of shouting "Set!" I finally had one of the kids tell me he liked to "let the fish eat it for a few seconds." 

https://www.tu.org/blog-posts/a-new-school-year-with-the-tu-teens-of-gallipolis


----------



## garhtr

Anyone able to fish ? 
High dirty water in my area has limited me to small water(= little fish.)
View attachment 266093

but top water seems to be heating up and I'd love to try some bigger streams and maybe , just maybe, some sight fishing, more rain here looks like it won't be this W/E. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## dcfisherman

Just had a job interview in New York and did some fishing for wild browns on a small stream and smallmouth on Skaneateles lake. Browns were taking pheasant tails and elk hair caddis. Smallmouth on the popper because they were all sipping mayflies off the surface


----------



## TheCream

I spent last week with the family in SC. We stay in a community within a hundred yards or so of the Atlantic, but there are a series of small ponds around the community loaded with sunfish (coppernose bluegills and redears). The surf fishing there, in my humble opinion, sucks. The pond fishing, on light gear, is lights out. When the wife and kiddo laid down for a nap, I grabbed a rod and went out for two hours to get bent.





































Coppernose have a really distinct coloration on their heads, I think they are really cool.










Fish of the trip came on the last day I had to fish, a monster redear on the 1wt.


----------



## zimmerj

Caught on a topwater slider. Roughly 16". I know bigger ones have bn caught but this is my personal best. Don't get to fish for largies much. Used a 4 wt rod.


----------



## TheCream

Plans A-C did not pan out on Saturday, so we ended up at Plan D. Water was a little off color but the smallies were mildly cooperative.


----------



## garhtr

Struck out on hybrids yesterday but got this guy








and a pair of small drum.







Good luck and good fishing !!


----------



## BrodyC

Recently got back into fly-fishing. My fly Arsenal is limited to a few small poppers, some hoppers and picked up a Bream Getter. 
Stopped by Lake White for a quick trip yesterday evening to see if any gills could be caught around the docks. No luck until I pulled this beast out of the water!
Been looking to get more into it hoping to get some bass on the fly soon and maybe some carp.


----------



## garhtr

Finally some clear water !





























Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

I took Friday off and hit a really small stream close to home. It's a trib of a trib of the Ohio. I caught 8 species total, fun little outing. Those fish mauled a size 10 craw pattern all day. I even managed to catch one bass I had just broken off and got my fly back. That was a first for me.


----------



## evacasefactory

garhtr said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of fish and the flies that are catching them, please share a picture of something you've caught and maybe the fly it was taken on.
> I've been chasing Crappie and W/bass most of the spring using a marabou clouser.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !
> View attachment 208771
> View attachment 208773
> View attachment 208774
> View attachment 208775





garhtr said:


> I always enjoy seeing pictures of fish and the flies that are catching them, please share a picture of something you've caught and maybe the fly it was taken on.
> I've been chasing Crappie and W/bass most of the spring using a marabou clouser.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !
> View attachment 208771
> View attachment 208773
> View attachment 208774
> View attachment 208775


i want to add my fish, but could not upload the picture,


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I took Friday off and hit a really small stream close to home. It's a trib of a trib of the Ohio. I caught 8 species


 Beautiful !
There are several things that I enjoy about small waters, I see few if any anglers, very little trash or garbage, the fish are seemingly always willing to bite but I think the great varity of species is still the biggest draw for me.
Great pics n Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## evacasefactory

View media item 81025View media item 81023View media item 81021View media item 81019View media item 81017


----------



## garhtr

evacasefactory said:


> i want to add my fish, but could not upload the picture,


 Cool pics , glad you figured it out !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

As little early a.m.Topwater fun.





















Off to work  but hope to get back out tonight .
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## dholmes

Been getting into some nice pike lately


----------



## garhtr

dholmes said:


> Been getting into some nice pike lately


 Sweet, good fish n nice pic also.
Good luck and fishing


----------



## TheCream

Lunch break was fun today.


----------



## TheCream

Here's a picture of the 3lb smallie that threw the hook in an epic tail walk shortly after the (poor) hook set yesterday at lunch. Enjoy.


----------



## zimmerj

TheCream said:


> Here's a picture of the 3lb smallie that threw the hook in an epic tail walk shortly after the (poor) hook set yesterday at lunch. Enjoy.


I feel your pain but that is one of the best photos I've seen in a long time. The picture tlls the story.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld

Browns from Cohocton River, NY / Brook and Rainbow from Au Sable, MI

Just a few of the fish caught, on nymphs, swinging, and on dries


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Here's a picture of the 3lb smallie that threw the hook in an epic tail walk shortly after the (poor) hook set yesterday at lunch. Enjoy.


 Get him Monday 
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr

Hard pulling surprise ! Thought he was a nice hybrid.







Good luck and good fishing


----------



## n-strut

A few snook from Sanibel.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

This was long, long overdue.


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Get him Monday
> Good luck !


It took a little longer, I waited til the river cleaned back up. 










Shortly after I picked up this slightly smaller fish.










Then a toothy surprise.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> It took a little longer, I waited til the river cleaned back up.


 Pretty fish.
Feels good to pick up a fish that escaped, I call- em grudge fish 
Nice job n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Small water fun on top.
Lots of spotted- bass














Some smallies








Last fish of the day ---tiny largemouth = bass trifecta.







Also caught a few rock-bass and longears.
Small Stuff but Big Fun 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

Made a pit stop in the park on the way to the grocery store. 

First cast the instant the popper touched the water pulled in a small bluegill. 

30 minutes or so later was reeling up my line to leave when a fish engulfed my popper, but I was too slow. Spent the next 20 minutes laying the popper in the same vicinity over and over until finally he showed back up. 
Didn’t even know the small pond had Crappies in it. All in all a fun evening.


----------



## J. Tyler cline

zimmerj said:


> V Fisher, nice brownie. From the Mad River?


----------



## TheCream

I snuck in an hour on Saturday on a tiny creek that dumps into the Hocking close to home. I found a few bass, this being the best one. 1wt and a size 10 black/blue craw pattern.


----------



## sherman51

it took us 4 days to get it right. but here's what persistence looks like. 5 man limit in 5 hrs with 6 rods.
















fri july 27th.
sherman


----------



## rickerd

OK sherm, I'd love to see you flingin 6 fly rods off the boat.
NO I really would.
Sounds like a great time fishing none the less. Thank you for sharing.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> it took us 4 days to get it right. but here's what persistence looks like. 5 man limit in 5 hrs with 6 rods.
> View attachment 270419
> 
> View attachment 270421
> 
> fri july 27th.
> sherman


 Nice bunch of fish--- but--- When and Where is the fish fry ? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Nice bunch of fish--- but--- When and Where is the fish fry ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


we already had one big fish fry while we was still up at Geneva. the best tasting walleye I've had for awhile. the rest are bagged up into meal sized bags and frozen. i'll try and remember to call you for our next fish fry. if you don't get the call its because I forgot to make the call. now what was we talking about? LOL.
sherman


----------



## Jeffrey47

You guys are well caught, but why is the booty so small? Or are you afraid that your fishing line does not hold? I've studied the braided fishing line , and I've never had a problem with a bad catch, now I can correctly choose a fishing line for each fish. , It is a pity that you caught such little ones, they need to give time for growth. They are more useful when they are older. You can enter them into your achievements in fishing of a big catch


----------



## multi species angler

Jeffrey47 said:


> You guys are well caught, but why is the booty so small? Or are you afraid that your fishing line does not hold? I've studied the braided fishing line , and I've never had a problem with a bad catch, now I can correctly choose a fishing line for each fish. , It is a pity that you caught such little ones, they need to give time for growth. They are more useful when they are older. You can enter them into your arsenal of a big catch


?????????


----------



## sherman51

Jeffrey47 said:


> You guys are well caught, but why is the booty so small? Or are you afraid that your fishing line does not hold? I've studied the braided fishing line , and I've never had a problem with a bad catch, now I can correctly choose a fishing line for each fish. , It is a pity that you caught such little ones, they need to give time for growth. They are more useful when they are older. You can enter them into your arsenal of a big catch


the ones that fill lake erie now is what most people are catching. the 16" to 23" that we caught are the best ones to eat. if you keep the big ones you get slammed for keeping the brood stock. if you catch eaters you get slammed for not letting them grow. I would say that most but not all of lake erie fisherman would choose the eaters over the big ones. the 2 large hatches we just had on lake erie makes up the larger portion of fish in erie now.
sherman


----------



## Jeffrey47

Thank you Sherman. Good information for me. I'll take this into account


----------



## sherman51

Jeffrey47 said:


> Thank you Sherman. Good information for me. I'll take this into account


lake erie is not like other inland lakes. they do have a 15" minimum size limit to prevent the smaller fish from being kept. yrs ago I fished erie without any size limit. but when the stocks started getting low they started the 15" rule. the fishing on lake erie is going to be great for the next few yrs with the fish thats already in the lake from the 2 great hatches we just had. they'll grow each yr until whats left of these fish are the big ones that will be caught. I've been fishing erie for almost 40 yrs. and I've never seen it so good except maybe after the huge 03 hatch. if you get the chance to fish erie over the next few yre go and enjoy it. 
sherman


----------



## flyphisherman

"Why is the booty so small?" 

Alright.....back to the fly. I'm going out lookin' for smallies....I'll be the guy swingin' the olive streamers.


----------



## garhtr

A beautiful small stream, fair numbers of small brown and green bass















plus enough junk to make it interesting 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Thought I was casting to a carp on the mud flat. Got a little surprise.


----------



## sherman51

im just sorry that the one trip is all we get to make this yr. my son and daughter n law has to work most week ends. my son and I was going to try and make a week end trip this weekend but he had to work sat. I would list some open seats to get someone to fish with but the cost of the trip is just to much for 1 guy to cover. its 350 miles each way. and with the camper and boat my truck drinks the gas. oh well I get to read where other guys are catching fish.
sherman


----------



## HappySnag

sherman51 said:


> im just sorry that the one trip is all we get to make this yr. my son and daughter n law has to work most week ends. my son and I was going to try and make a week end trip this weekend but he had to work sat. I would list some open seats to get someone to fish with but the cost of the trip is just to much for 1 guy to cover. its 350 miles each way. and with the camper and boat my truck drinks the gas. oh well I get to read where other guys are catching fish.
> sherman


you need hibrid car 50mpg and fill open seat.that way you can fish more.


----------



## garhtr

My favorite river was high and dirty but a local spillway was in good shape.







Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher

Got out yak fishing for bass at Resthaven after seeing dismal reports on this place which is never a problem. Here are few pics. 
View attachment 272993












View attachment 272999


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

Finally was able to hit some small stream smallie water after a summer of storms and muddy water.


----------



## garhtr

That's a beautiful stream ! Pretty fish also.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> That's a beautiful stream ! Pretty fish also.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I know we have had a lot of high water events since last September, when I last fished there, but I have never seen that much drastic stream change in one year. Places where I had never seen water were the new river channel. huge logs I had caught bass from for years are gone. Trees had been washed out along the bank and fallen into the water, collecting a lot of trash/debris. Areas that had been fairly deep holes were more or less silted/filled in. It was a different river in a lot of that stretch.


----------



## garhtr

I drove about 25 miles along the Ohio rv a.m. looking for skipjack before the coming storms, skippys have really eluded me this summer, I've caught very few this season..The schools I've found have been small (numbers and size) and seemingly move daily.
Did find a few small whtbss in one creekmouth, but not many.








River looked perfect--- but---- disappointed me ---- I'm certainly ready for some cooler weather !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

Got out to a large pond today and slayed the ‘Gills. Between myself and my Brother-in-Law we caught 60+. 

He was using traditional spinning gear with nightcrawlers. I was throwing a small popper at first but switched to a hopper after mentioning to him I had never caught a fish on my hoppers and they were hot so I figured this would be the best chance for them. 

Little did I know once that hopper got a little water logged and started to sink I was getting hit every cast and almost connecting every cast. ‘Gills of all sizes. Here are some pictures of some of the larger ones. 

All in all a really fun afternoon with my BIL.


----------



## garhtr

BrodyC said:


> Got out to a large pond today and slayed the ‘Gills. 60 Between myself and my Brother-in-Law


 Nice fish ! That sure sounds like a fun way too spend the day.
Keep any for dinner ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

Today went to a friendly neighbor pond after spending the weekend with my brand new vise and popper bodies trying my best to not superglue my fingers together. 

On the first cast of my homemade popper it was slammed, I set the hook the rod started to load and I saw the flash of the belly of what would be my first Largemouth on the fly! Then as soon as it started, the fly came flying out of the water....

Continued to work the bank with the popper when a little while later saw the splash on the popper and set the hook and it was on! I considered reeling up the line and getting him on the reel but I was too excited so I just stripped him in and landed my first bass on the fly and my first catch with a fly I tied. It’s just a super simple popper with some legs attached but it worked and I caught a fish with it. 

The more I fly fish the more I fall in love with it.


----------



## BrodyC

garhtr said:


> Nice fish ! That sure sounds like a fun way too spend the day.
> Keep any for dinner ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


None were kept, I haven’t kept any fish for a fry in a long time. It’s something I need to do in the near future though.


----------



## llw

Got a nice smallie on a hellgramite in North Chagrin Reservation


----------



## Sdtactac

Was just wastin time before the steelhead expo


----------



## ejsell

Some low water fishing the other day.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

ejsell said:


> Some low water fishing the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Low water...what's that like? 

The Hocking has been jacked almost this whole spring-early fall. Just when it starts to look fishable, we get pounded with more rain. It's still currently about 3' above normal for this time of year and the clarity of peanut butter.


----------



## ejsell

TheCream said:


> Low water...what's that like?
> 
> The Hocking has been jacked almost this whole spring-early fall. Just when it starts to look fishable, we get pounded with more rain. It's still currently about 3' above normal for this time of year and the clarity of peanut butter.


Yeah, we were pretty lucky to miss the last couple of storms. They blew through just south of us. We spent most of the summer in high water though and the last month or so was the first time I'd really seen the bottom of the stream all year.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## garhtr

zimmerj said:


> View attachment 278107


 That's awesome ! Nice photo also, What weigh rod is that, looks light ?
I'm going to get back up there someday. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Gotta love bluegills choking topwater bugs in October.


----------



## zimmerj

garhtr said:


> That's awesome ! Nice photo also, What weigh rod is that, looks light ?
> I'm going to get back up there someday.
> Good luck and good fishing !


That's a 6 wt. I grabbed the wrong rod from the garage.


----------



## garhtr

zimmerj said:


> That's a 6 wt. I grabbed the wrong rod from the garage.


 Looks like it got the job done, that's a nice fish, congratulations !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## dholmes

Resisting the urge to chase steelhead too soon again this year, finding some willing pike!


----------



## TheCream

Had lunch on the river. Plenty of action, 11 fish landed in 45 minutes, but all pretty small. 4 spots and 7 crappies.


----------



## TheCream

Got a crushing defeat today. I fished a different stretch of river at lunch and the fishing was really tough. As always, I started shallow and worked deeper. Towards the end of my fishless outing, dredging a deep hole with a weighted minnow pattern, I got bumped. I thought I got a good set, saw the fish, a really fat 17"ish walleye. Only 6-8' off the bank, the hook just popped free. Would have been my first walleye on the fly. Oh well.


----------



## zimmerj

Steelhead are starting to show up in the northeast Ohio rivers. Not in big numbers but enough to have fun. Pulled in a couple of 25"ers in the last week. Swinging woolly buggers.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Would have been my first walleye on the fly.


 Took me 50 years to get one out of the LMR. 17 -19"







Two weeks ago I was fishing at night for hybrids, caught a small walleye then hooked what I though was a good catfish, got it close enough to see it was a huge walleye( 6-7 lbs) nearly had him on the beach--- hook came out , I've lost a lot of fish--- but that one nearly made me cry !
You'll get another one soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

zimmerj said:


> Steelhead are starting to show up in the northeast Ohio rivers. Not in big numbers but enough to have fun. Pulled in a couple of 25"ers in the last week. Swinging woolly buggers.
> View attachment 279913


Nice! I have my steelhead trip set in 2 weeks for PA. Can't wait to get out.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

2 wt fun ! A little windy at times but the cooler weather moved plenty of bait and smaller striped fish up some Oh rv tributaries. Tried one river Sat and 2 creeks Sunday, all had plenty of bait and more importantly--- Fish 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

3wt glass at lunch, good fun.


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 280213
> View attachment 280215
> View attachment 280217
> View attachment 280219
> 
> 2 wt fun ! A little windy at times but the cooler weather moved plenty of bait and smaller striped fish up some Oh rv tributaries. Tried one river Sat and 2 creeks Sunday, all had plenty of bait and more importantly--- Fish
> Good luck and good fishing !


Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## TheCream

Our weekend plans in TN were pretty much derailed by the TVA. The Soho was sluicing at 2300cfs and the Watauga was running over 1700cfs, neither of which is good for a wading angler. We got to hit none of the water we really wanted to, so we made due with small streams and fished a couple of fringe spots on the larger flows where we could safely wade and fish. Caught a lot of fish, landed nothing too big. I lost a beauty of a brown in a small stream, every bit of 18+ inches, a beast for that small stream. That dampened the trip for me, but it was still a good weekend full of beautiful scenery and trout.


----------



## flyman01

Nice report TheCream. We too were in Tn this weekend, I took 5 other guys with me on the annual three day "Reel Men Adventures" trip. We fished the Tellico Friday, conditions were tuff after an all night rain but we managed a few to hand. Saturday and Sunday we fished the Hiwassee since they had good flows in the morning hours and we got on lots of fish including a couple of browns that 17 inch.


----------



## garhtr

Beat the storms !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> View attachment 281075
> View attachment 281077
> View attachment 281079
> 
> Beat the storms !
> Good luck and good fishing


Now that was fun, I bet.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Now that was fun, I bet.


 It was and If I wasn't so lazy I would have gone back a.m.
but looks like the rain may hold off until late afternoon, maybe I'll get back later today, --- probably get soaked 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Spent 5 days in PA steelhead fishing last week. We got into a lot of fish on day 3 and 4. The first 2 days and the last day were pretty slow, landing 1 or 2 fish each. Day 3 and 4 were double digit days landing fish and losing many more. Most of our fish were caught on crystal meth sucker spawn, white and pink. Smallest fish was 16" but that was the only one under 20". Rest ranged from 20"-27".

































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Rough day for me at the local spillway, no saugeye and only a couple crappie. Gonna take out my frustrations on some stockers in Ky this W/E.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Late season small stream bass and the biggest sunfish from a really cold, windy, rainy Nov day.


----------



## Gator Kayser

Here are a few pics from a recent trip to western NY. I don't take pics as a rule, but one of my friends had a camera and took a few. First time I've tried to post pictures. So here goes...


----------



## zimmerj

Gator Kayser said:


> Here are a few pics from a recent trip to western NY. I don't take pics as a rule, but one of my friends had a camera and took a few. First time I've tried to post pictures. So here goes...


Those are some great looking browns.


----------



## garhtr

Gator Kayser said:


> Here are a few pics from a recent trip to western NY.


 WOW ! Beautiful fish.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Ky stocker beat down 





























Size seems smaller than normal but still a fun way to waste a w/e.
Water was still warm enough to take-em swinging and several put on a pretty good arial display.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

More stockers 















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















I'm getting addicted to catching these things, after a few weeks in the wild they fight "fairly" well and do become a "little" more of a challenge to catch.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Ohio stockers.


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## dholmes

Steelie from the 'hoga back in October that ran me pretty deep into my backing


----------



## garhtr

dholmes said:


> Steelie from the 'hoga back in October that ran me pretty deep into my backing


Nice fish and pic !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd

Apple Creek on 12/01
zebra john size 14.


----------



## bassclef

rickerd said:


> Apple Creek on 12/01
> zebra john size 14.


Those cheap little Eagle Claw rods are actually pretty great, aren't they?

I just turned a 5/6wt into a little switch rod. Once I get the head weight dialed in for it, it should be great fun with my neighborhood ~1lb smallmouth population!


----------



## rickerd

Yes I do enjoy it especially casting dries. Its a bit too flexible for a pair of nymphs and the indi but I made it work. I received the rod and reel from a good friend and took the picture to send to him as another thank you.
Rickerd


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## trekker

flyman01 said:


> Nice report TheCream. We too were in Tn this weekend, I took 5 other guys with me on the annual three day "Reel Men Adventures" trip. We fished the Tellico Friday, conditions were tuff after an all night rain but we managed a few to hand. Saturday and Sunday we fished the Hiwassee since they had good flows in the morning hours and we got on lots of fish including a couple of browns that 17 inch.


Did you happen to see any stripers in the Haw while you were there?

Thanks.


----------



## TheCream

Scratched out a few at lunch today since the ice melted off over the weekend.


----------



## garhtr

It was tuff but I did find some clear water.
I originally tied these gummy worms for some small water carp fishing, never had a chance to try them on the carp (I will) but they work well on the local stockers.





























Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I brought in the New Year with a little bluegill surface action. I saw one swipe at the indicator and decided to try a topwater bug. Got lots of swipes and only hooked one on the surface.


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## ejsell

My first steelhead for 2019. Water conditions weren't the greatest but I got 2 takes before I landed this one. Didn't see another soul on the water and I was in a popular park.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Ky stockers, gummy worms and black stoneflies.
Saturday was a super nice day compared to what we have now. Hopefully this is the end of winter.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Got out yesterday for a couple hours for the first time in a couple of months. Caught this one drifting a zonker on about my 10th cast. Had one other hookup and the temp started to drop and didn't get another bite.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ejsell

Made it out again today. Caught one, lost a couple more. Thought I snagged it the way it was coming in. Never broke the surface and kept rolling, turned out it was hooked just inside the top point of the mouth. Surprised the hook held because it fell out as soon as I touched it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

Nice fish. Looks pretty fresh.


----------



## Dolomieu

Couple winter outings with the fixed-line rod...























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog

Sea Serpent(Cornett Fish) on a Chartreuse Clouser in Maui this past December. Not my intended target btw


----------



## zimmerj

Small creek. Took a stonefly nymph.


----------



## Dolomieu

First creek smallies and spotted bass this year






























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Yakphisher

been wrecking big bass and crappies on a new pattern color.


----------



## rickerd

whats that color Yak? Seaweed?


----------



## rickerd

Sorry I'm grumpy. I lost a 4 pound smallmouth from a lake on Tuesday afternoon. Had it on a good 2 mins and my buddy was trying to get a video started, the fish jumped 3rd time and shook it. I shouldn't be too disappointed though, before that I landed 3 bass up to 16 inches and 3 rock bass 10-12 inches. Fun on the fly. My buddy was using my setup for his 2nd time and landed one medium smallie. That one flopped out of his hand before I had time to shoot a photo. He also had a number of other chances that he missed. Great day though.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 307571








Beginning to Spawn in my area, next weekend should be good !
Mulberrys are ripening also.







Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Got a nice cat Sat and Sun mixed in with the hybrids--- pretty good fighters 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> View attachment 307723
> View attachment 307725
> 
> Got a nice cat Sat and Sun mixed in with the hybrids--- pretty good fighters
> Good luck and good fishing !


Those are a ton of fun on a fly!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> Those are a ton of fun on a fly!


 They are !







picked up another smaller one, they come in spurts for me with long dry spells between fish .
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Same here, I caught 3 one summer a couple years ago and haven't hooked into any since.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

These were my first two fish on the fly! The bass was on a 8wt the bluegill slammed a popper on my tenkara Rod today!That was a blast!


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> View attachment 307569
> View attachment 307571
> View attachment 307573
> 
> Beginning to Spawn in my area, next weekend should be good !
> Mulberrys are ripening also.
> View attachment 307575
> Good luck and good fishing


What kinda flies do you use for carp like this and do they feed during spawn? Saw a bunch of huge ones spawning today and tried to get one on but nothing.


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> What kinda flies do you use for carp like this and do they feed during spawn?


 In the area I fish a crawdad pattern is tough to beat also a couple others I like are the "red tailed black betty" and "hybrid carp worm"
It's very unlikely you'll have success (imo) on spawning fish but there are normally a few fish hanging around that are a bit ahead or behind the normal spawn that can be caught.
Imo early post spawn fish are the easiest to catch--- they're hungry . Fish are also spawning now in my area and the next few weeks will be fun if the weather cooperates.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> In the area I fish a crawdad pattern is tough to beat also a couple others I like are the "red tailed black betty" and "hybrid carp worm"
> It's very unlikely you'll have success (imo) on spawning fish but there are normally a few fish hanging around that are a bit ahead or behind the normal spawn that can be caught.
> Imo early post spawn fish are the easiest to catch--- they're hungry . Fish are also spawning now in my area and the next few weeks will be fun if the weather cooperates.
> Good luck and good fishing


Do you need to be able to spot them? I’ve been told that the only
Way of catching a carp.


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> Do you need to be able to spot them?


 Yes, sight fishing is the way to go, I've caught few fish that were unseen but for me it's rare, try to target fish that you see actively feeding.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## stonen12

11 bass and 9 gills on the tenkara rod tonight! I’m really loving fly fishing right now!


----------



## rickerd

Geez look at those Gorilla Gills!
I love it when the gills can compete with the bass for flies.

Rickerd


----------



## normd

Pond bass from yesterday morning. San Juan worm did the trick on several like this. Fun morning.


----------



## Yakphisher

Yakphisher said:


> been wrecking big bass and crappies on a new pattern color.
> View attachment 307167
> View attachment 307169


Olive/chart/white/golden yellow EP fibers with UV blue/purple/olive flash.


----------



## Yakphisher

stonen12 said:


> Do you need to be able to spot them? I’ve been told that the only
> Way of catching a carp.


The answer is no. I caught them in muddy water fishing for smallies. Presentation is the key so putting that fly right in the spot.


----------



## Yakphisher

I do want to say that sight fishing for them is a lot of fun tho along with dry flies.


----------



## stonen12

Yakphisher said:


> I do want to say that sight fishing for them is a lot of fun tho along with dry flies.


I’d love to give it a try. I just started fly fishing this year and catching a big carp does sound like a lot of fun! Top water is my favorite so far! Watching a fish come up and demolish my popper has put many many smiles on my face the last couple of weeks!


----------



## stonen12

Got some unexpected chunks while fishing a boogle bug slider for bass.


----------



## ejsell

Got my new kayak out on my local river for the first time yesterday morning. Water was higher than I thought it would be. They took out several low head dams over the winter and my land marks are now off by about a foot. Paddled up river, stopped and waded a spot I was confident in and landed 3 rock bass. Paddled up a little further and caught a nice bass and another rock bass both from the kayak. Awesome outing for the conditions. Check out the last pic, that's the gauge a half mile from my house, never saw it spike that fast before.












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Friday's rain dirtied up most of the water in my area but I found a creek with some clear but high water, unfortunately many of the fish were still in spawning mode. 















Soft-hackle crawfish








Hopefully things will improve in the next few days.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Skipjack fun !


----------



## garhtr

Spawning is over in my area. unfortunately conditions weren't the best, the water was cloudy and the constant drizzle didn't help.















A couple decent fish






















Several smaller fish 















and some junk to top off a fun day. Hopefully some clear water soon !
Carp Charlie and Soft-hackle crawfish.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ejsell

Took my youngest son to a friend's pond to catch some sunfish and I ended up with a nice cat. Didn't get a great measurement on him but over 20" and took me close to 10 minutes to land him on my 6wt. My fist could have fit in his mouth.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Hit a little secluded pond near work today. Real brushy, all bow and arrow casting. It's loaded with small sunfish. Most were 1/2 this big.


----------



## n-strut

Got some post spawn smallies on hollow flyes yesterday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

n-strut said:


> Got some post spawn smallies


 Beautiful Fish !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

A nice overcast morning, the water was lower but still slightly cloudy.





























No big fish but Fun Numbers.
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Garhtr and all his carp pics were making me hungry for some golden bones myself. Water conditions weren't good on the flat, weather wasn't good (too windy, really short window before the wind made spotting fish impossible), but I toughed it out and got two eats. Went 2/2 and took an unplanned swim off the paddle board for the first time ever. Luckily I didn't lose anything. It happened as I boated the first fish. It flopped and about went in, so I instinctively grabbed for it, lost balance, and followed her in the drink. The rod never even fell off the board. Grabbed it, netted her in waist deep water, and climbed back on board.










The fish that got me dunked.










9' 6wt buckled to the cork.



















They approved of the new fly.


----------



## garhtr

I'd take a dunking for those fish anytime 
Even the creeks near me were too dirty this W/E and I always forget about carping the lakes in my area, (I'll keep it in mind now). That paddle board looks fun and very practical for lakes/reservoirs especially the flats in the top end. 
How is the paddle board in the wind ?? The low profile seems like it might be better choice than my canoe on breezy day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> I ended up with a nice cat.


 Funny how that worked out-- you said recently that you were due to catch a catfish--- 
Nice one !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> I'd take a dunking for those fish anytime
> Even the creeks near me were too dirty this W/E and I always forget about carping the lakes in my area, (I'll keep it in mind now). That paddle board looks fun and very practical for lakes/reservoirs especially the flats in the top end.
> How is the paddle board in the wind ?? The low profile seems like it might be better choice than my canoe on breezy day.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I don't personally think it's any better in wind than a kayak, which is what I used to use to fish the flats. If I remember to take it, I have a makeshift stake/anchor that I can jab into the bottom to hold me in place. It's handy if I spot a fish in windy conditions because it keeps me from getting pushed into or away from the fish. It also helps if you hook one because you can get some more leverage on the fish.


----------



## ejsell

garhtr said:


> Funny how that worked out-- you said recently that you were due to catch a catfish---
> Nice one !
> Good luck and good fishing !


And caught another one last night. Didn't get a pic of it though. It was about 10 PM at our local reservoir and I was standing on some shaky rip-rap also forgot my net so it was a little dicey landing it with my long rod. First time I've caught a cat at this reservoir, usually only catch white bass or smallies.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

ejsell said:


> And caught another one last night


 Definitely fun on a fly !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## normd

Yesterday's sucess.


----------



## TheCream

My trip was cut short because of some kind of water survey work being done by jon boat on the mud flat. Fish were out feeding well, I had caught one, when the survey crew rolled in and ended things for me.


----------



## TheCream

Finally. First flathead cat on the fly. Glass 3wt was buckled hard for an extended period of time.


----------



## Patricio

That's a big fish for a 3wt. I've been catching trout. A lot of them. I think the novelty is wearing off. I miss my summertime grand river small mouth.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Finally. First flathead cat on the fly


Congratulations, that's a beautiful fish !
Got any idea on length, he sure looks fat.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Congratulations, that's a beautiful fish !
> Got any idea on length, he sure looks fat.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


I haven't measured the rod yet, I got a pretty accurate mark for length but haven't put a tape to it yet. That was the heaviest "feeling" fish I have ever hooked. I've caught lots of big carp, some steelhead, big channel cats, and other large fish but always on 6wt or 7wt rods. For the first several minutes of the fight I had couldn't move this fish. It went where it wanted to go and there wasn't much I could do. Once I started getting it towards the surface, I had a good feeling I might land it. And I lucked out that there was a good spot to land it within 10' or so of where I was standing when I hooked it.


----------



## Tinknocker1

outstanding Creamer !


----------



## doegirl

This morning I went to a local spillway to harass the bluegill and crappie. Steady action all morning. Beaded hares ear and prince nymphs they couldn't resist. Bad cell pic, but the gill was just shy of 10 inches. Just didn't want him flopping all over the ground.


----------



## TheCream

Fun time Saturday morning at a private pond. I was told about huge hybrid sunfish and the stories were true.





































And even had a good bass decide it wanted a dragonfly nymph.


----------



## rickerd

priceless and on a fly. Were you in Heaven for a day?


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> priceless and on a fly. Were you in Heaven for a day?


Oh yea. Most of it was sight fishing. The one big one I didn't see eat was the one that took the orange beaded black leech and that fish jolted me hard when it took the fly on the strip.


----------



## garhtr

A little bit of every thing fun.








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Water is still muddy here but did get out for a little while. Caught 3 rock bass and 2 smallies. The smaller one chased my fly over a rock when I lifted the fly over. I don't think he grabbed it mid-air but just as I dropped it back in the water.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Patricio

I love gar. I used to hunt them on the Rocky River. I look for them breaking the surface. Fight like a wet sock, but cool fish.


----------



## TheCream

Patricio said:


> I love gar. I used to hunt them on the Rocky River. I look for them breaking the surface. Fight like a wet sock, but cool fish.


I've had people tell me they fight well but I agree with you. I've always thought they fought like a stick.


----------



## Yakphisher

Used to see them spawning over by Catawba/Sandusky Bay area. These werent smallish at all but giants. Haven't been over in that area in a very long time.


----------



## doegirl

Little 3lb channel cat took an articulated crayfish pattern. First cat on the fly for me, first fish on my switch rod.


----------



## garhtr

Topwater Fun !


----------



## TheCream

This little stream is a lot of fun, and in 2000, it reportedly was dead. As in a fish survey produced 0 fish. AMD was bad, but the measures taken to rectify it have been working well. Even in murky condition on Friday I caught a lot of fish. Good 3wt fun.


----------



## garhtr

Bummer of a carp trip Sat.
Fished a small stream that is normally loaded with carp and crawfish, found neither, in fact very few bass or sunfish which are also normally abundant.















I'm certain I hiked 3 miles of mostly fish-less stream.
Try a different one tomorrow !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Another bad carp outing Sunday, different stream with few carp and 0 crawfish. My guess is without an abundant supple of food the carp abandoned the small crks in my area, the complete absence of craws is a mystery too me.
Did get one small carp, a decent catfish, a buffalo and some small bass to keep it interesting.





















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Nice little smallie, fought like he was twice his size.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Topwater is heating up in the creeks.






















Fun morning !
Spotted a few carp on my way back down stream 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

Is that a chartreuse popper(ie Boogle Bug)?Did you catch the carp on popper?


----------



## zimmerj




----------



## zimmerj




----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> Bug)?Did you catch the carp on popper?


No, carp came on a Soft-hackle crawfish but last year in the fall I did catch 3- 4 one day on a popper. When dragon flies, grasshopper and other terrestrial begin to die they will sometimes take on the surface.
My area should be due for a cicada hatch that's when you can have some outstanding surface activity.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Fatkidflies

Been having a blast all summer with these little guys.


----------



## kingofamberley

Finally hitting the creek with a fly rod











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Small water, big fun !
And some junk 
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 318661
> View attachment 318663
> View attachment 318665
> 
> Small water, big fun !
> And some junk
> View attachment 318669
> 
> View attachment 318671
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


Nice buffalo! I’ve caught them on ultralight spinning tackle and it’s like fighting a freight train. I bet it was fun on the fly!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Nice buffalo! I’ve caught them on ultralight spinning tackle


 They are pretty strong fighters but spooky and tough for me to catch consistently.
Hook one in a long shallow run--- no way you can turn the fish until it gets to deeper water, they're tanks.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## trekker




----------



## kingofamberley

A few years ago I tied a yellow and white Clouser minnow and used some red nail polish on the head, trying to mimic a Smithwick Rogue in the “clown” pattern. I did this because it was my mission to catch a saug/wall/er/eye on the fly, and the Rogue is a tried and true lure for them. Today I was in a creek that I know has a resident population of saug, armed with a fly rod, so I tied on this old fly to see what would happen. As luck would have it, I completed the quest:
















And a bonus catch








I caught a gar on the Clouser as well but it rolled in to the water before I could get a pic.
Also saw some beavers and a fresh dam that wasn’t there a month ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Fished flowing Ohio water for the first and last time for the month of August last Friday. It was a quantity over quality day.


----------



## garhtr

One of my favorite small crks especially for topwater





















Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Into early September, I still had not caught a smallie in 2019. I set out to change that on Saturday. It's not a good feeling when you hike over a mile to fish a stretch of water you almost never see signs of human life in and find fresh boot prints from the morning, but what can you do? I assume the guy (big boots) who hit it that morning had a banner day because all of the juicy spots produced just one take for me, and that was a break off on the hook set. I quickly worked upstream trying to get away from the signs of a fisherman from earlier. I only found one area with no human sign and, wouldn't you know it, I did pretty well there.




























I caught nearly half of my fish from the trip in that one pool, including that 17"er which was fun on 3wt glass. Everywhere else I went, foot prints. Few takes. At least I wasn't shut out.


----------



## Patricio

Trout.


----------



## Govbarney

Popper Smallmouth on the Big D. Not much a a bite right now, need a good rain or two. Did manage to get a bunch of creek chub on a San Juan.


----------



## garhtr

Govbarney said:


> Popper Smallmouth


 That sure is fun.
Strange that I love catching bass on poppers but I would rather fish for trout with wet flies, for some reason I just can't get excited about trout on drys or terrestrials.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Patricio

garhtr said:


> That sure is fun.
> Strange that I love catching bass on poppers but I would rather fish for trout with wet flies, for some reason I just can't get excited about trout on drys or terrestrials.
> Good luck and good fishing


You need help. Psychological help. From one, or more likely several qualified therapists. 

Nice bass BTW


----------



## TheCream

Patricio said:


> You need help. Psychological help. From one, or more likely several qualified therapists.
> 
> Nice bass BTW


I concur with Patricio's assessment. 

Also, nice smallie. Looks like a chubby fish!


----------



## flyman01

Long nose gar on rope fly's in Tennessee today


----------



## garhtr

Patricio said:


> You need help. Psychological help. From one, or more likely several qualified therapists.


 I think the addiction to swinging is related to the anticipation of the strike, when that line swings tight and the fly stops on the end of the swing--- there's that anxious moment as you anticipate the jolting strike,  plus most of my trout fishing is done in cold weather, not conducive to dry fly fishing. Have fun n
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I finally got a chance to test this little balanced streamer pattern I came up with.










Fished really well at lunch today, nearly hit double digits on river crappies in 45 minutes. Nothing big but lots of action.


----------



## Govbarney

TheCream said:


> I finally got a chance to test this little balanced streamer pattern I ca.....


Awsome pattern , is it weighted at all with anything?... Lead, bead head, barbells...?


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I finally got a chance to test this little balanced streamer pattern I came up with.


 That's impressive,
I can only imagine how well those would fish for winter spillway crappie under an indicator. Those lethargic late winter fish will sometimes only bite if you can hold a fly right in their face-- those balanced streamers should work great.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

I tried out my birthday gift today and went to the LMR up my way. I caught I'm guessing 10 smallmouth and a dozen rock bass and 5 sunfish. WHAT A GREAT DAY!. About 6 of the smallmouth were this size. This one is approx 14".
The rock bass were from approx 5" to this monster which was 10". The Clouser minnow and Barry's carp fly were the ticket.


----------



## garhtr

I can't get away from the crks n topwater 








but plenty of small brown n green fish.























It's been fun but I'm ready for some rain, cool weather and hybrids n w/bss
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Went out this morning on my my kayak. Lots of smallmouth hitting and chasing.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio

Hit a feeder stream today. Brook trout waters. There was a time when all the local streams were brook trout waters. Agriculture did away with that. The streams are still healthy, but the main ones contain mostly browns with some brookies mixed in. The feeders and headwaters are loaded with brookies still. All wild. And with the work being done on the main rivers, they're starting to show up more and more there. My pb is a 13" in am area known for large brown trout Still, to go for them its smaller water and smaller fish. My love is not diminished at all. Caught quite a few.








The stream.









Edit: one of the great things here is these streams are spring fed. So even in midsummer, 90 degrees, the temperature remains constantly cool. Also, on the winter, unless it's a cold spell they're ice free. The downside is when it gets cold, it gets cold. -35 degrees this past winter. With weeks of sub zero high temps. Ugh.


----------



## TheCream

Govbarney said:


> Awsome pattern , is it weighted at all with anything?... Lead, bead head, barbells...?


There's a small tungsten bead under the Fish Mask.



garhtr said:


> That's impressive,
> I can only imagine how well those would fish for winter spillway crappie under an indicator. Those lethargic late winter fish will sometimes only bite if you can hold a fly right in their face-- those balanced streamers should work great.
> Good luck and good fishing !


That's the main purpose I had in mind. I also high stick streamers a lot on the Hocking, basically like dead stick presentation with some subtle little hops, that's how I was fishing it the other day. I wanted to try it under an indicator and didn't have one with me.


----------



## kingofamberley

Patricio said:


> Hit a feeder stream today. Brook trout waters. There was a time when all the local streams were brook trout waters. Agriculture did away with that. The streams are still healthy, but the main ones contain mostly browns with some brookies mixed in. The feeders and headwaters are loaded with brookies still. All wild. And with the work being done on the main rivers, they're starting to show up more and more there. My pb is a 13" in am area known for large brown trout Still, to go for them its smaller water and smaller fish. My love is not diminished at all. Caught quite a few.
> View attachment 323289
> 
> The stream.
> View attachment 323291
> 
> 
> Edit: one of the great things here is these streams are spring fed. So even in midsummer, 90 degrees, the temperature remains constantly cool. Also, on the winter, unless it's a cold spell they're ice free. The downside is when it gets cold, it gets cold. -35 degrees this past winter. With weeks of sub zero high temps. Ugh.


I'm guessing this isn't in Ohio? Lol. Great post man. I've never caught a brookie but it's on my bucket list.


----------



## TheCream

I wasn't planning on fishing at lunch today but fortunately had my 3wt in the car from Saturday. Half an hour at lunch produced a handful of crappies and a nice spotted bass.


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> I wasn't planning on fishing at lunch today but fortunately had my 3wt in the car from Saturday. Half an hour at lunch produced a handful of crappies and a nice spotted bass.


Nice fish! I miss the Hocking and its population of spots!


----------



## Patricio

I wasn't planning on fishing either, then I woke up with troutitis. Glad I did.

This one went about 20". Doesn't look it, except for the jaw. Starting to get that hook.


----------



## Patricio

kingofamberley said:


> I'm guessing this isn't in Ohio? Lol. Great post man. I've never caught a brookie but it's on my bucket list.


No, I live in a small town in Wisconsin called River falls. Moved here in spring of 2017.


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> I finally got a chance to test this little balanced streamer pattern I came up with.


What's a balanced streamer? I've never heard that term.


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> What's a balanced streamer? I've never heard that term.


Weight is added forward of the hook eye so that when the fly is dangled straight down off the line, it stays close to horizontal.


----------



## smath

Thanks. I'll tie some up and give them a try drifting streamers for Steelhead this season.


----------



## meisjedog

TheCream said:


> Weight is added forward of the hook eye so that when the fly is dangled straight down off the line, it stays close to horizontal.


Here is an early variation on the theme after Googling "Balanced Bugger." Works well as a traditional bugger or by cheating a little bit by adding a silicone tail. When drifted through a slow pool in the dead of winter, something will eat it. Although I tie it with the eyes, cones, and beads would be just as effective.


----------



## smath

meisjedog said:


> Although I tie it with the eyes, cones, and beads would be just as effective.


On this fly are you tying the eyes to a pin? It looks like you built up a head with either epoxy or uv resin, is that right?


----------



## meisjedog

Yes, I thought I mentioned that - it was late though. I tied in a sewing pin with the head out front to a jig hook and dabbed a little CA glue on the thread. I left the head of the pin in the front, which helped to anchor the eye while I tied and glued it into place. The nice thing about the pin is, although it is wrapped and glued, with some force, it can be twisted and pulled or pushed in or out which allows you to adjust the center of gravity. I was using just a standard 90-degree jig hook which never broke considering that the wire is thin. The bend can be somewhat weak as well - although I never broke one, they would bend a little. If you are going after steel, you might want to invest in some Gamakatsu 60 Degree hooks. Fished without a float it did not snag as much as I thought it would as well.


----------



## smath

Meisjedog, thanks.


----------



## garhtr

Found myself squirrel hunting Sat a.m. near the Ohio rv, I arrived early and gave the W/bss a predawn try and found a few mostly small.








After hunting I found some skipjack in the creek mouth, they were plentiful but also small.(Good bait size)
I really enjoy the skipjack action but for me it has been spotty this season.








Hopefully some rain and cooler weather will improve the activity.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

The balanced minnow under an indicator so it can be fished tight to cover, perfectly suspended, is downright lethal.


----------



## trekker




----------



## garhtr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























Finally something besides SM ! 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> View attachment 327947
> View attachment 327949
> View attachment 327951
> View attachment 327953
> 
> Finally something besides SM !
> Good luck and good fishing


 what fly Is that?


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> what fly Is that?


 Gummy worm, those stockers love it but I caught just as many on green weenies and inch worms, they seemed to want chartreuse and showed little interest in my wet flys.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## flyman01

The time to sight fish for Gar and Carp is coming to an end for the year, great time to stock up for next season.


----------



## joerugz

No pics, but a good day for me on Neshennock Creek. Caught 4, one monster bow broke me off, tied a heavier dropper and landed a 20 plus incher bow. Two 14" browns along with an 11" brown. My best day so far on this new journey of learning to trout fish.


----------



## ejsell

Couple steelhead caught in PA on Veteran's day. The smaller one put up a bigger fight. The larger one beached himself on his initial run after I hooked up. Rough conditions today, not even a bite.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney

Caught a ton of Browns today on the Mad , most on hand tied nymphs , they where attacking my indicator , so I went to a dry , and caught a few off that to. I know most of these fish are newly stocked (did grab a few larger ones), but it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## trekker




----------



## rickerd

I spent a sunny beautiful couple hours at Apple Creek on Saturday. Tough bite in ultra clear water. Tried for an hour to get to some fish under the roots, nada. Moved to open pool and hooked 4 landed only 1, this healthy rainbow. This fish and others probably liked my size 16 zebra midge, but one looked to have been hooked on the brown san juan worm above under a yarn indi. Once I found the fly they liked, it was game on. I did see 3 rises in the last hour just under the surface. I tried the smallest BWO I had size 16 with the zebra midge below for last 20 minutes with no luck.













Rickerd


----------



## zimmerj

rickerd said:


> I spent a sunny beautiful couple hours at Apple Creek on Saturday. Tough bite in ultra clear water. Tried for an hour to get to some fish under the roots, nada. Moved to open pool and hooked 4 landed only 1, this healthy rainbow. This fish and others probably liked my size 16 zebra midge, but one looked to have been hooked on the brown san juan worm above under a yarn indi. Once I found the fly they liked, it was game on. I did see 3 rises in the last hour just under the surface. I tried the smallest BWO I had size 16 with the zebra midge below for last 20 minutes with no luck.
> View attachment 333171
> View attachment 333173
> 
> Rickerd


Does Apple Creek get a lot of pressure?


----------



## ejsell

Yes. It's a very small creek near a very busy highway. I usually go during the work week. Very limited number of stocked fish every year.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

I saw 4 other persons fishing that day. Usually there are more. Seems like the number of trout is already low, but I enjoy the challenge. They can be very technical fish most of the time. 
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

I haven't posted in a while, been busy toting a recurve into the deer woods. I knocked the river crappies around pretty well recently on a few short trips before the rains hit this week. Balanced minnow/indicator once again crushed them. 



















In between crappie trips I was in SC and caught a bunch of little panfish from a Top Golf pond next to a hotel. This was right at 1/2 mile from the Atlantic Ocean as the gull flies.




























Ever walked through a field of these? Even with shoes on, sand spurs are dangerous. Devil burrs!










Deer tracks within smelling distance of the ocean, interesting.










Back home in Ohio, more crappies and a bonus bass.



















Then I went with a buddy to Clear Creek and knocked around the stockers for about half a day. Attractor nymphs, both tight lined and under an indicator (when I needed longer distance presentations) produced well. Rainbow Warriors, Red Darts, and Duracells were the only flies I used. 




























It was cold that morning.


----------



## ejsell

Went out with some friends to Vermilion yesterday. Water was cold but conditions were really good, way better than I expected. And between 4 of us and 5 hours I caught this guy right before we left on a copper john. I did have a hook up on my 3rd cast just after 9 in the morning which was really promising but not another bump until I got what I thought was my 10th or so snag. Said snag started running right at me when I yanked on it, lol.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

WE all love those type of snags!
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

One of my favorite snags was what felt like a log size of baseball bat. Middle of Winter, on Black river gut of a pool, I pull consistently and feel the log coming off the bottom. Maybe I can save this one, I thought to myself. Then it took off downstream and broke water in front of my buddy. "Fish On!" It ended up being the most beautiful Winter male I ever caught and was 29 inches long. Even had my buddies fly still lodged in its mouth. I took it out and gave it back to my friend for the 2nd time that day. I told him, "try not to lose this one again!" He hates it when I bring up this story. Sorry Bill.

Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag

ejsell said:


> Went out with some friends to Vermilion yesterday. Water was cold but conditions were really good, way better than I expected. And between 4 of us and 5 hours I caught this guy right before we left on a copper john. I did have a hook up on my 3rd cast just after 9 in the morning which was really promising but not another bump until I got what I thought was my 10th or so snag. Said snag started running right at me when I yanked on it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


nice fish]
that is where my tag come up from HappySnag 
i went to Ladue in sumer 90 degree 1 pm i start troling and rod went down like snag,i was bitching,what day i will have i only started and snag redy.i stop the troling motor pack one rod and i wonet to back up but i toth i wip the rod first to loose the snag,i wip the rod and the snag mooved to the right ok this is HappySnag 27" eye,1pm bright sun 90 degree,i gess the fish did not read the book she should not bite at brite sun in 6' water.


----------



## Panfisher1

Lately I can't catch a cold........ lol


----------



## flytyer

Went down to the Mad today caught 2 and did the long distance release on 4 others.


----------



## TheCream

I knew it had been a while since I hit the river (well, since I COULD hit the river). Thanks to this thread I see it was Nov 30. This felt good yesterday.





































Right on point, three days of rain start today. It might be another month or more before I can hound these fish again.


----------



## TheCream

A buddy called over the weekend and offered an invite to crappie fish Burr Oak from his boat. We caught a lot of little ones, then finally found a few pockets of bigger fish. The balanced minnow under an indicator caught all of my fish for the day.


----------



## TheCream

There's a public pond not far from where I live that usually has some big panfish that come shallow early in the spring on warm days. They are spooky but landing a small dry fly near them usually gets eats. That was the plan on Saturday.










But I kept seeing bass everywhere I expected to see panfish. Finally I saw a bigger bass and decided I had to try feeding him a streamer. I had a small box of Murdich Minnows with me (just in case) and tied one on. First cast.


----------



## kingofamberley

Went to practice throwing trout flies for a change and actually caught some little bluegill and bass on classic dries!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog

I caught about 30 of these over the past two weeks. At 50 degrees, they were feeding in the fastest 130 - 220 cfs current. They are spread thin, however, three to five fish would stack up in the smallest nook.








This one was a bit of a surprise as it may be the only one! Fast/ deep(not able to stand) riffle on a pink and white fuzzy clouser. 








I call them "Fuzzy Clousers." They really liked pink, so I tied a bunch of pink... now they don't appear to want pink - or anything for that matter.








Could use a bit more thread control, but the fish don't mind.








I caught everything fishing downstream on a full sink line - dragging the bottom. Casting across or upstream yielded nothing.


----------



## TheCream

I put some of the coyote fur from the coyote I killed over the winter to use. Then fed it to a bass.


----------



## garhtr

First black-nosed of the season.
Crappie fishing has been good in streams near me but size has only been fair--- but they've been pretty
















White/bss-- hybrid is picking up quickly in tribs















Marabou clouser, what else 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

Finally caught trout with nymphing! Pretty proud of myself lol. Caught 3 and lost 5 more. I need to practice playing fish on such tiny hooks more.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Pb gar-- a hair under 54 "
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio

nice gar. i loved catching them in the rocky river. never caught one that big though. rather than fight like a wet sock, did a fish that size at least fight like a thingh high wet sock?one of those socks that teen girls would ear? 

and while im asking questiongs, why is someone named garhtr(gar hater?) fishing for gar...?


----------



## garhtr

Patricio said:


> garhtr(gar hater?) fishing for gar...?


Intended to be garhunter 
I agree the smaller fish fight much like sticks but I've found the larger fish to be great fighters, short bulldog runs with violent headshakes and surface thrashing and occasionally you'll get one that takes it to the surface like a porpoise.
The biggest challenge by far is getting a hook to hold in that bony jaw.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Got out to the river before the rains came.


----------



## kingofamberley

More little stockers. They jump a lot and are fun to catch. I’d love to get in to some bigger trout and/or native brookies some day though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio

i gambled on big trout today and lost. first spot where i know the big boys live, think 25", was inundated with tub drifters, kayaks. they come in packs. between them and the sun, the fish werent looking up despite plenty of caddis activity.

second spot the fish were no more interested despits not being a kayaking river. no caddis here today though. and all i got for my efforts was one lousy fish about 10". i could see them too.

should have went for the brookies. would have had better success.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio

sheephead.


----------



## garhtr

Patricio said:


> sheephead.


 If you call them white perch you'll feel better about catching them. 
Just Incidentals mixed in with the W/bss








but I don't mind catching them‐--but I'll fish for anything that swims.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## meisjedog

Been catching a few on the "long Rod"... A 23-foot long rod that is! Rigged w/ 22' of #4 hi-vis orange level fluorocarbon line attached to Lillian, down to 3' of 20lb fluro leader w/ 12" of 6lb Mono. Streamers, weighted black buggers, etc. floated a few feet below a foam float. 

180 CFS(Don't recommend w/o studs)
Water temp 51 degrees
Nice jump one at 00:15
Nice Jump two at 00:50
Had three jumps, missed one




Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414743968/8bca6e3bd5

Nice day, Low flow
Water temp 55 degrees
One trout, three species of those "other fish"  - 14" being the biggest.




Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414744031/cef7efc7fe

Nice Release:




Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414768752/58abbf7700

Go to the link below, click full screen, enjoy. This was during our previous spring a few weeks back.​https://panoraven.com/slider/3D1f5Q4j2R


----------



## rickerd

Patricio,
If I see a 25 inch trout, I cannot think about anything else. I applaud your efforts.
Rickerd


----------



## stonen12

What brand is your rod? Goture? If so do you like it?


meisjedog said:


> Been catching a few on the "long Rod"... A 23-foot long rod that is! Rigged w/ 22' of #4 hi-vis orange level fluorocarbon line attached to Lillian, down to 3' of 20lb fluro leader w/ 12" of 6lb Mono. Streamers, weighted black buggers, etc. floated a few feet below a foam float.
> 
> 180 CFS(Don't recommend w/o studs)
> Water temp 51 degrees
> Nice jump one at 00:15
> Nice Jump two at 00:50
> Had three jumps, missed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414743968/8bca6e3bd5
> 
> Nice day, Low flow
> Water temp 55 degrees
> One trout, three species of those "other fish"  - 14" being the biggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414744031/cef7efc7fe
> 
> Nice Release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Screen: h**ps://vimeo.com/414768752/58abbf7700
> 
> Go to the link below, click full screen, enjoy. This was during our previous spring a few weeks back.​https://panoraven.com/slider/3D1f5Q4j2R


----------



## kingofamberley

The warm water rivers I like were high after the storms so I made the drive for some cold water fish. They liked my “30 second caddis” that I threw together, essentially just ice dub/wire/UV resin on the back like a scud. Also caught my first trout on a dry fly.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog

stonen12 said:


> What brand is your rod? Goture? If so do you like it?



Yes, I got the Breeze - an amazing rod for the price and almost my favorite rod! Although they have a slightly stiffer new model "Hayate" for 2020 with aluminum caps vs. plastic. The butt section is a little larger in diameter at 1" compared to the Breeze at .79" I may check the new one out at well.

The Breeze has a small casting and landing learning curve(easier w/ an extendable net for bigger fish.) Hands-down, you'll never have more fun fighting a fish.





Use the first knot- multiple lines easy to change.


----------



## stonen12

meisjedog said:


> Yes, I got the Breeze - an amazing rod for the price and almost my favorite rod! Although they have a slightly stiffer new model "Hayate" for 2020 with aluminum caps vs. plastic. The butt section is a little larger in diameter at 1" compared to the Breeze at .79" I may check the new one out at well.
> 
> The Breeze has a small casting and landing learning curve(easier w/ an extendable net for bigger fish.) Hands-down, you'll never have more fun fighting a fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the first knot- multiple lines easy to change.


awesome! I’ve been eyeing the goture rods for a while! I love tenkara style fishing but wasn’t sure about the goture brand! I’ll be getting one soon now! Thanks!


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I snuck in 90 minutes on the river this morning before the rains begin. The crappie bite was hot.


----------



## garhtr

Good mix of hybrids n W/bss








And a bottom feeding surprise.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## stonen12

Hoping the white bass have started this weekend in my area, late start this year with all the cold, going to check it out tomorrow. 


garhtr said:


> View attachment 357473
> View attachment 357475
> 
> View attachment 357477
> 
> Good mix of hybrids n W/bss
> View attachment 357479
> 
> And a bottom feeding surprise.
> Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio

Spent two hours with nothing to show for it.. then.. the hatch started. BWOs. And all hell broke loose. Caught brownies at will. My largest was about 20 inches, which for this stretch of river was great. I should have took a pic. I always regret not taking pics. Yesterday fishing sucked, but had a rattlesnake swim by. I should have took a pic.


----------



## zimmerj

Patricio said:


> Spent two hours with nothing to show for it.. then.. the hatch started. BWOs. And all hell broke loose. Caught brownies at will. My largest was about 20 inches, which for this stretch of river was great. I should have took a pic. I always regret not taking pics. Yesterday fishing sucked, but had a rattlesnake swim by. I should have took a pic.


Pennsylvania?


----------



## COB

Patricio said:


> Spent two hours with nothing to show for it.. then.. the hatch started. BWOs. And all hell broke loose. Caught brownies at will. My largest was about 20 inches, which for this stretch of river was great. I should have took a pic. I always regret not taking pics. Yesterday fishing sucked, but had a rattlesnake swim by. I should have took a pic.


Ah, driftless rattlesnakes?


----------



## Patricio

COB said:


> Ah, driftless rattlesnakes?


Yes driftless. There's two kinds of rattlesnakes here in Wisconsin, timbers and massassaugas. This was a massassauga I think.


----------



## Patricio

zimmerj said:


> Pennsylvania?


Western Wisconsin.


----------



## TheCream

I had to go back to the river yesterday before the rains started this week. I figure it will be blown out soon. The fish were still stacked up on cover with depth out of the main flow, just like always. Find one, you find 50.










This was my biggest.










The surprise was a spot that I hit first which is always loaded in the fall/winter. Deep hole just off the current, with a huge log running parallel to the current flow. That was my second time hitting that little spot this spring, and I've still caught 0 fish from it. Weird. It has all the attributes the other good spots have in the same stretch of river but no fish that will play.


----------



## rickerd

TheCream said:


> I had to go back to the river yesterday before the rains started this week. I figure it will be blown out soon. The fish were still stacked up on cover with depth out of the main flow, just like always. Find one, you find 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my biggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surprise was a spot that I hit first which is always loaded in the fall/winter. Deep hole just off the current, with a huge log running parallel to the current flow. That was my second time hitting that little spot this spring, and I've still caught 0 fish from it. Weird. It has all the attributes the other good spots have in the same stretch of river but no fish that will play.


Cream, so you think there are fish in that hole that haven't seen your flies go by?
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream, so you think there are fish in that hole that haven't seen your flies go by?
> Rickerd


I'm not sure how they couldn't have seen them if they are there. I adjusted depth multiple times, from shallow to deep enough to drag bottom and in between. Nothing. And where I have caught most of them the last two trips, from a submerged log, there's a 2nd log not 20' away on the same bank and I have caught 0 off that tree. Similar log, same bank, 20' away, is loaded. Seems weird to me.


----------



## rickerd

could there be a big turtle home near the vacant log?
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> could there be a big turtle home near the vacant log?
> Rickerd


Not sure. I'm not gonna scuba to find out.


----------



## mas5588

Bought a 9' 7wt TFO Pro II and a Lamson reel for myself for Christmas two years ago. Said I wanted to use it to catch smallmouth, pike and maybe steelhead. I took it out a few times that spring but always put it down and picked up conventional great rather quickly. 

Not sure what happened this year, but I decided to get out and catch some fish on the fly. Took it to a little lake with a bunch of 12" largemouth and caught a few, which was cool.

Took it out today and tried for smallmouth and pike. No pike today, but did catch my first ever smallmouth on the fly (a 16 3/4") and followed that up with one almost 15". 

That was super fun! I can see this becoming a problem for me and my bank account lol


----------



## garhtr

mas5588 said:


> my first ever smallmouth on the fly


Congratulations !
That's a nice fish, especially nice for a first on the fly.
What fly ? ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## mas5588

Thanks!

Caught on a chartreuse and white Clouser


----------



## rickerd

Steelhead might cost you some money, but bass are simple creatures. My goto in lakes or Rocky River is Dave's Hopper, or Titanic Hopper with a Clouser crayfish dropper. Adjust depth to suit. Slam it next to wood or structure. I also use a minnow pattern triple threat for a dropper. Over last 15 years, I've caught 90 percent of my bass on those flies. The other one I'm beginning to like, especially lake erie, is the Murdich minnow, all by itself on a sinktip. I only get a couple trips a year on the big lake though for bass.

Rickerd


----------



## mas5588

Well we can check off Pike now. Not huge, but a heck of a lot of fun. This fly fishing thing is a barrel of fun.










I also caught a near Fish Ohio rock bass, a dinky pike and i hooked a carp in the butt (saw my fly take off) and that was one heck of a ride! I'm not the snagging type, so when he came off I was happy.


----------



## TheCream

I finally got out to chance brown bass on Saturday. A buddy took me to a small creek that he's fished, I had never been there. We worked them over pretty well. He fished a streamer, either bucktail minnow he ties or a small white game changer, pretty much the whole day. I was having better luck dredging deeper with a crawfish pattern. We both caught a lot of fish on a beautiful weather day.

A few of the fish I remember vividly, this fish coughed up two large crayfish before I got him to hand.










This one I spotted sitting just out of the current. I pulled the fly in front of him and let it sit on the bottom, and he just watched it. I gave one hard pop and it attacked instantly.










My only green bass of the day, dredged out of a deep hole. The fly was scraping the bottom when he nailed it.










And the best smallie I caught on the day, maybe 15" or so. Hard fighter on a 5wt.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> this fish coughed up two large crayfish before I got him to hand.


 That sure sounds like a fun day and you know they have the feed bag on when they up-chuck bait---Cool 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

Caught my first brook trout thanks to some help from forum member CalebBone. It sure was a lot of work and this was the biggest from the trip lol. It sure would have been something to see them in their heyday when they were common (and large) in most northeast US waterways.








The picture isn’t great because it was still pretty dark out. It took a parachute Adams that I tied.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebBone

Those native brookies are an absolute delight to catch! Congratulations, that's a healthy fish!


----------



## Patricio

The Adams is the wooly bugger of the dry fly world. When all else fails... 
I went fishing today. The upper Rush River. Caught a bunch of fish. From 9-10" brownies, to 14-15" brownies. Even found a couple of pods of brookies. The bug hatches up here have been insane. Hatches everytime I go out. No pics of fish, I do t own a camera, and it's too much work to handle the fish and take my phone out and get it going. But here's a pic of the local wildlife.


----------



## Patricio

Terrible today. Started out ok, then I lost my last 2 sulphurs I had on me and they were focused wouldnt take anything else. Ugh. So I took a video of my view. Those are rising trout.


----------



## garhtr

Early ( for me) topwater fun








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Good gar bite, biggest was about 45" but lost one I estimated close to 50 " 
Plenty of hammer-handles















Fun nite !








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher

One of 2, a 19.25" on baby sunfish EP baitfish on the 5wt glass.


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> View attachment 357473
> View attachment 357475
> 
> View attachment 357477
> 
> Good mix of hybrids n W/bss
> View attachment 357479
> 
> And a bottom feeding surprise.
> Good luck and good fishing !


garhtr, the hybreds look great.
I have never caught one, though i have heard tales of their fighting ability.
Would you mind telling me where you caught those?


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> where you caught those?


 I mainly fish the Lmr but almost any Ohio river trib will have fish .
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

Patricio said:


> Terrible today. Started out ok, then I lost my last 2 sulphurs I had on me and they were focused wouldnt take anything else. Ugh. So I took a video of my view. Those are rising trout.


That looks like an amazing place


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

Yakphisher, Is that a Pflueger Medalist. I bet that baby was "singing!" I love the sound of it when a fish runs. A friend of mine gave me one.
BR
Rickerd


----------



## Yakphisher

rickerd said:


> Yakphisher, Is that a Pflueger Medalist. I bet that baby was "singing!" I love the sound of it when a fish runs. A friend of mine gave me one.
> BR
> Rickerd


Yep! on Blue Halo 5wt. glass rod as it would be wrong putting a more modern reel on it.


----------



## garhtr

My favorite place for carping





































tough spot to pull one out of








Soft-hackle crawfish.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

How long is that carp? Did you sight fish to it? What is your rod wt? How long did it take to land?


----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> How long is that carp? Did you sight fish to it? What is your rod wt? How long did it take to land?


 Yes sight fishing, the rods a 2wt and those fish were mainly between 22"- 26", that's pretty small water so large fish aren't plentiful.
How long the battle last is up to the fish and sometimes amount of current he's in but some last several minutes.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

A 2 wt.That's amazing. Thats for 6 inch
brook trout? You're the man.


----------



## garhtr

Another pretty good morning on small water.





















A brief heavy downpour shut me down around 10 so I headed to the truck for coffee.







Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

You need to change you handle to the Carp King. I am lucky to catch 3 carp all summer. They can really tug.


----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> I am lucky to catch 3 carp all summer


 Now is the time to catch them. They seem to be in a post spawn feeding frenzy and with very little rain in the forecast the next week or two looks very promising.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Still a few fish in Clear Creek, but they were slim pickins on Friday. The water was really low but slightly off-color, which was weird. I fished four hours, caught four trout. All released.



















Also found a nice shed, right in the middle of a trail. A trail I, myself, have walked a lot. It was buried tines-down and looked more like a rib bone when I saw it. I put it back down the way I found it here.


----------



## 18inchBrown

My first big bass of the year. It was about 17 inches and thick. 








I saw a flash in the water,you know like they turn sideways. I thought what the h*ll and threw a #4 closer(chartreuse/white) at the flash. Nothing then I did it again expecting nothing and I felt the tug. A big smallmouth on a flyrod, nothing like it.


----------



## garhtr

Biggest fish from a.m. hybrid trip 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## zimmerj

Caught on the Grand River on a yellow popper. About 17" long. Hardest fighting smallie I've ever caught.


----------



## Patricio

garhtr said:


> View attachment 362435
> 
> Biggest fish from a.m. hybrid trip
> Good luck and good fishing


I got skunked today. You beat me. I was waiting for the sun to show and bugs to pop. Never happened.


----------



## Patricio

zimmerj said:


> View attachment 363049
> 
> Caught on the Grand River on a yellow popper. About 17" long. Hardest fighting smallie I've ever caught.


I had a hole on the grand I can catch 15 different types of fish. I miss that.


----------



## BrodyC

Every year we make a trip to Myrtle Beach and our condo sits right next to a nice inlet which I love to hit with the fly rod in the morning. 

Caught a few Bluefish, several Pinfish and a nice Flounder. All caught on clousers and a bead head leech. 

I just realized I didn’t have any pictures of the Bluefish.


----------



## 18inchBrown

What size and color on the clouser? Clousers work everywhere.


----------



## BrodyC

Size I’m not sure I just picked some out at Bass Pro. But colors mostly white or some variation of white/silver or white/chartreuse. 

I tried throwing a popper but no luck.


----------



## garhtr

Nice overcast day for some topwater fun.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

Catching them up top. Nothing like it. That's a white popper with yellow shading and dots. I just made some chartreuse double barrel seducers. I've had success but nothing that big. I have a couple white Boogle bugs. Maybe I'll try one next time out.


----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> Catching them up top. Nothing like it.


 It's a ton of fun. Normally I don't fish much on top until late summer/fall but the bite has been fairly good.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Patricio

I used to like it when they jump up and come down on the popper. It's wild to watch. Small mouth will attack anything.

I caught two trout today. The trout fishing has tapered off. The big bug hatches are over. I've been looking forward to this. It's been tough to stop trout fishing when the action is hot. My next big day out will find me in Hayward. The namekagon river.


----------



## garhtr

a.m. rain ruined my carp trip








but I did pick off my pb flathead on a #10 crazy-dad.
Strong fish !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

I hate to come in here and brag but I think my bass I caught today takes the cake..











In-Laws all decided to take up fishing this year and went to Pike Lake to try and get everyone on some bluegills so I had to show them How effective the flies were. They didn’t think I could outfish their live worms with my silly little flies ....

Hehe


----------



## matticito

Sorry i didn't realize this was a fly forum post!


----------



## rickerd

Brody, So did you show them your skills on the fly rod or just barely miss the skunk with that toad sized bucket mouth?


I'm guessing you had great success, just a funny post when that is all you mentioned.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Anyone looking for a good new topwater fly, might want to try the "Titanic Slider". I also used them for stripers in Chesapeake a few years ago and they are fun. I bought a couple muskie size but haven't had a chance to use them for big game yet.

I have them in grasshopper and mouse sizes. I learned to use it for coastal cutthroat in Puget Sound. It is a different type of skitter/ pop. A couple weekends ago I caught a few pond bass with it, but this last weekend they all wanted the crayfish dropper.
Rickerd


----------



## BrodyC

rickerd said:


> Brody, So did you show them your skills on the fly rod or just barely miss the skunk with that toad sized bucket mouth?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you had great success, just a funny post when that is all you mentioned.
> Rickerd


Ha it was supposed to be funny. I ended up catch a bunch of small bluegills compared to their very few bluegills. But pulling in that toad really showed off my skills.


----------



## Patricio

My local trout season is over. Stupid rain.


----------



## COB

Patricio said:


> My local trout season is over. Stupid rain.


Vernon County has been there. The fishing comes back faster than you think but the streams are all different. Good luck.


----------



## Patricio

I know Vernon county. I went out today. Caught a bunch of brownies. Mostly small fish 7-10" which are the most vulnerable in these situations. A couple of decent ones. There was a pod of brookies I know of that seemed to be mia. I hope the little guys are doing ok.

I bought a net, one of the rubber ones in hopes of taking a pic or two. But after my first fish, a huge 8incher went through the larger holes on the bottom, I realized it was a waste. $20 I'll never see again.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Well I went to the LMR today. I slept late and didn't get on the water until 0900. I forgot to put on my fishing cap. I went to a old favorite hole. I threw a crazy dad then switched to a Murdich minnow and nothing. I then tied on the #4 chartreuse/white clouser threw it once and bingo.









A 17" smallmouth. He fought like a champion. Look at that mark on his body. I caught him in some rocks and that wound is fresh. that grey mark by the guide is 18". I might have been able to stretch him but 18" is Fish Ohio and I am an honest fisherman. I went to another favorite spot and tied on a crazy dad with burnt rusty brown iced dub body and olive deer hair and this is what I got.








A 9" rock bass. Now that's a big rock bass.


----------



## BrodyC

I want to catch a smallie on the fly so bad, there’s a lot of fish I want to check off the list on the fly rod. Great looking fish!


----------



## 18inchBrown

I'll tell you what, on a fly rod a smallmouth >15 " can really tug.This one was the hardest fighting smallmouth I ever caught.When I first starting playing it I thought this is going to be 20".


----------



## BrodyC

18inchBrown said:


> I'll tell you what, on a fly rod a smallmouth >15 " can really tug.This one was the hardest fighting smallmouth I ever caught.When I first starting playing it I thought this is going to be 20".


I bet, those things have serious shoulders. Especially in a big creek/river where they have current as well. 
I’m not sure where locally I can find some smallmouth but I’m also wanting to catch a carp so I want to do that soon too. Hopefully later this week I’ll be able to add to the thread.


----------



## garhtr

Fished a new Ohio rv creek mouth for hybrids, looked promising but no stripes, maybe when temps drop.















These guys saved a skunk !








On my way out I picked off a couple buffalo on caddis pupae








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

BrodyC said:


> I want to catch a smallie on the fly so bad, there’s a lot of fish I want to check off the list on the fly rod. Great looking fish!


They are a blast to catch on the fly! Even better when the water is clear and you can see them take the fly and then watch them run right between your legs trying to tie you up! Haha


----------



## kingofamberley

Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cool looking fly, what's the action , popper or more of a wake/diver ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Cool looking fly, what's the action , popper or more of a wake/diver ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


I tie it like a backwards gurgler pretty much. Fishes like a diver/slider. The concave rear end gives a pop if you really yank it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

I hit one of my favorite tiny streams on Friday with my 1wt. I ended with a huge overall number of fish. I didn't keep track but it was a lot. Six different species were landed. Green sunfish, longear sunfish, rock bass, bluegill, largemouth bass, and spotted bass. Most of the fish ate a size 10 craw pattern in the color "ice blue/brown."


----------



## 18inchBrown

That's a nice size rock bass. How long was it?


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> That's a nice size rock bass. How long was it?


Right at 9". Best one of the day. Most of them were in the 5-7" range.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Did you catch him in Ohio?


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> Did you catch him in Ohio?


Yes. I know, minimum size Fish Ohio and all that.

That creek is the rock bass mecca. If a person's thing was catching rock bass, they'd be in heaven there. Most deep holes I found with cover I caught 4 or more from it. One big stump I think I caught 7 rock bass...from one stump.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I caught about 3 each 9+ inch rock bass in the upper LMR the last 2 yrs. My biggest was 10 1/2 in. A 9 " rock bass is a hog.


----------



## stonen12

Caught some dink trout in drys in the snake river last week while I was in the Tetons. It was a good time.


----------



## garhtr

In mid June I picked up my pb flathead maybe 10- 12 lbs







Saturday I was high sticking some Marabou around some bridge rip-rap and "Boom"















New pb. Lacked the flash and dash of other fish but undoubtedly the strongest fish I've ever taken on a fly.







First trip for this 6 wt Areo- glass rod, moaned and groaned but got the job done.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Yakphisher

Hit the river in search of Smallies and found some that warrants a return trip for the time being.
Trying out the a new color version of Home I nvader and got this 18"er attention and she slammed it! Further upstream I get a nice size rock bass as I was bringing it in a bigger bass came out and mauled it and took it all. Using 10lb
flouro and is the first time I lose a fly in a long while.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went to the LMR this AM. I fished for almost 2 hrs, changing flies 6 times. I didn't get a bite. The 6th time I put on a size 6 Barry's carp fly. For the next 2 hours I caught > 20 fish. Smallmouth, Sunfish, Shiners, suckers , chubs. Everything was hitting on the crayfish imitation.















Nothing big. I got about 8 smallmouth with nothing over 9 inches. The suckers were almost 12" long. Up here the crawdads are out and they are small.
I have got a tale to tell. I was fishing in a rocky area under trees. I was drifting the Barry's carp fly and then swinging it and reeling it in. I was reeling it in on my side of the river under trees in the heavy shade and I was pulling the fly to the surface about 10 ft downstream. I noticed something big at the surface in the area by my leader. My initial thought was that's a big turtle. It was dark colored. I thought it was a big snapper. Next thing I know you guessed it, it ate the fly. It was on. It just held there with my rod bent. It did not run and it did not shake, it just held there. I put pressure on it with my rod and I moved it. I could tell that this creature was big, very big. I got it to move up stream. I put on some rod pressure to get it to move towards me and my hands lifted up. It moved out a bit. I then felt shaking. I tried to get it to come to the surface, but I couldn't. At this time I started thinking,"Is this a fish". I had not felt this much tug since I caught a 36" carp 54 years ago. It was a monster. I was careful but the creature pulled my flyclip loose from my leader. I just started using fly clips to make fly switching easier. That was a mistake.


----------



## Upland

Lately I've been catching up my Tan lol


----------



## TheCream

I had a pretty solid day on Friday. I wanted to chase carp and headed to a lake where I almost always catch small fish and wanted to paddle to some new-to-me water. It was worth the effort to get there.










The first fish was pretty large for this lake, for me. I was a little bummed it fell short of 26" but a 24" carp is a good fish for this lake. Especially on a 4wt.










Little did I know what was to come next. I spot bubbles and a mud cloud by a downed log in shallow water. I faintly see the shadow of a fish, and make a cast. Indicator twitched, the hook was set, and the sleigh ride was on.










I wasn't expecting anything over low 20's in inches...so a 31" pig was a surprise. I kept moving and kept hunting. I was hooked up again soon.










I paddled back to the water I usually fish and hooked three more there, landing two.










I did have a few carp-blockers that day. The first was a fat redear that I didn't get a pic of. I also had a bass and a small channel cat swipe the fly before the carp could get it.


----------



## TheCream

Hit a few ponds with a buddy yesterday. The massive rains that hit the area a few days ago had the water pretty muddy. Conditions were pretty bad. I still managed to find a few slab bluegills. Also picked up a few small bass and a crappie.


----------



## stonen12

Hit a pond today had a bass take a dry which has never happened to me and had me giddy, then I caught a chubby half pound fish Ohio bluegill. Good day to say the least!


----------



## kingofamberley

Well technically I didn’t get skunked... lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Had a whale of a day yesterday on some small stream exploration. We hadn't hit this stretch of water in a few years. It was just as good as remembered. By my count, I caught 8 different species (largemouth, spotted bass, rock bass, bluegill, green sunfish, warmouth, longear sunfish, and crappie). Numbers were good, size was good, diversity was good.

I caught over 80% I'd guess on a purple craw pattern, size 6. 














































15" Fish Ohio spot, sight fished on the craw.










This fish...man this fish wanted to be caught. We're walking the stream bank, 10' from the water, when I look down and see the fish coming towards us from across the stream. My buddy, who had just caught a tank largemouth 10 minutes earlier, casted his white bugger towards it. The fish is coming at the fly aggressively when a bluegill comes out of nowhere and swipes it. My buddy was NOT pleased. The bass swam around all aggressive and stopped below a downed log. I dropped the craw over the log, I thought the fish ate and set the hook, but missed and never touched him. He swam back up under the log right to us, I flipped the craw 5' in front of him, and he stormed over and inhaled it. The 4wt buckled pretty hard. Not bad for small water.


----------



## Yakphisher

Few from today as water level is super low. Seen a lot of quality smb in the system as Trout flies were the ticket.


----------



## Yakphisher

Lake Erie 18" smb on chart/white Clouser, 8wt w/full sink line.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Yak where on the lake are you fishing? Do you always use a sink line?I suppose you are in deep water?


----------



## Yakphisher

18inchBrown said:


> Yak where on the lake are you fishing? Do you always use a sink line?I suppose you are in deep water?


Lorain harbor along the rock walls. For most of the time the full sink is only way to get down to them. Later this fall which is soon you can chase them on topwater. By far my favorite time on the water.


----------



## TheCream

My best small stream smallie from Saturday's little adventure.


----------



## rickerd

Yak and Cream,
What topwater flies do you recommend. I was experimenting last night on a quarry lake with a titanic hopper and crayfish dropper. Using a skitter retrieve on top, seemed to get them going. I had a number of fish splash the hopper, but never got them on hook. Caught 3 on the crayfish though a couple feet back.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Yak and Cream,
> What topwater flies do you recommend. I was experimenting last night on a quarry lake with a titanic hopper and crayfish dropper. Using a skitter retrieve on top, seemed to get them going. I had a number of fish splash the hopper, but never got them on hook. Caught 3 on the crayfish though a couple feet back.
> Rickerd


For bass? IMHO, and this will sound a little crazy considering what I tie, the best topwater is a streamer. I just don't fish them that much. Maybe it's because I fish a lot of public water with fish that see that stuff a lot from the conventional crew, but I very rarely fish topwaters for bass. My favorite way to fish the surface for bass, though, when I do fish one, is some sort of mouse/rat pattern.


----------



## Yakphisher

I vouch for what Creamer said on streamers. They imitate what small stream bass eat the most. More like matching the hatch and can be like throwing dynamite in some the deeper holes. Even the trouts that come out of the Hocking once in awhile mauls a streamer. If and when I do go topwater then its a small sneaky pete or poppers that I custom make along with a tiny mouse pattern. I use a little salt water pattern gets the most use but I forget what it was called and its a very easy tie. When I get slowed down enough later this winter maybe I put up some how to tie em up. Creamer deer hear bugs are sweet tho. Crayfish patterns are great especially for carp but not so much for bass but for my end. Maybe I don't use them enough but should. I also noticed they are getting rather scarce in the waters up here as its not like it used to be. Waters have changed a lot for the worse in the past 20+ years. But this year I been able to get at least one 18-19" every week this summer before all this rain came in last week. It is starting to clear up but I just hate fishing muddy waters as I like low and clear water to sight fish.


----------



## Patricio

Used to fish Fairport for bass and other stuff with my flyrod. On the far end of the beach towards the marina. And the old coast guard station at the end of the Cuyahoga. The grand was a grand place to catch smallies. On top water and bottom. Pre otter days


----------



## fallen513




----------



## TheCream

The crappie bite has been excellent lately on the river.


----------



## ejsell

Small PA steelhead. Caught on a small stonefly. Lost way too many fish today, lost track at an embarrassingly high number but could not keep anything hooked up on the little nymphs.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher

When I start losing way too many fish on smallish nymphs I offset the hook shank or use offset hooks.


----------



## Sonder

losing steelhead ?? what hook are you using?


----------



## ejsell

Sonder said:


> losing steelhead ?? what hook are you using?


Size 18 nymphs. Think it was a combination being out of practice not using my normal go to steelhead flies and really fresh fish. Water was really low and clear so after about an hour went to my trout box of 18s and immediately started hooking up but keeping them hooked up was another story.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher

You will have those days more often then you like but keep going after them as that is way I like to roll. I caught plenty of plenty of steels on 3wt using 6x and nymphs down size 28 especially in clear skittish water. Try a 0wt fly rod, 10x tippet and 32 fly for 20"+ trout. Done that on daily basis in WV with choclate lab in the water wanting the same thing. Lose some and you win some but scenery surrounding you matters.


----------



## Sonder

Ok let me be more specific I use a 2488H Hook made by Tiemco these hooks have a straight eye not a turned down eye. If you add a bead or have a heavy thorax this will narrow the hook gap.


----------



## ejsell

Sonder said:


> Ok let me be more specific I use a 2488H Hook made by Tiemco these hooks have a straight eye not a turned down eye. If you add a bead or have a heavy thorax this will narrow the hook gap.
> View attachment 457749


These weren't tied by me and are narrow gaps with straight eyes and most had beads. My steelhead ties are wide gap but I don't typically tie up that many nymphs for steelhead and had to improvise with a trout box due to conditions. I tie my steelhead flies with Allen hooks almost exclusively with outturned eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Traveling the land to beat up the stocker bows (and the assorted sunfish in between)



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

That looks like a fun day KOA.
Nice nymph too.


----------



## kingofamberley

rickerd said:


> That looks like a fun day KOA.
> Nice nymph too.


Thanks. Feels weird fishing for stocked put-take trout but catching anything this time of year is nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront

Patricio said:


> I used to like it when they jump up and come down on the popper. It's wild to watch. Small mouth will attack anything.
> 
> I caught two trout today. The trout fishing has tapered off. The big bug hatches are over. I've been looking forward to this. It's been tough to stop trout fishing when the action is hot. My next big day out will find me in Hayward. The namekagon river.


Gordon MacQuarrie country, eh? I believe he talked of Hayward being a hangout of big muskie.


----------



## kingofamberley

I was laid up for a couple weeks with covid but I’m back at it now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noahdoak

some fairly recent catches of my own. wild rainbows, smallies on dry flies, a solid largemouth on a streamer, and a decent wild brown. all from ohio waters.


----------



## TheCream

Anybody been out? When the ice hasn't stopped me, I'm still finding some crappies.


----------



## garhtr

I've caught a few stockers in Ky







and some assorted small stuff. Now that the duck season has ended I hope to be fishing more, of course now that the duck season has ended we'll get cold weather.








Come on Spring N
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Upland

TheCream said:


> Anybody been out? When the ice hasn't stopped me, I'm still finding some crappies.


been busy working on house but itching to go out what lake you fishing


----------



## TheCream

Upland said:


> been busy working on house but itching to go out what lake you fishing


A river.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I caught this 14 1/2 " Brown yesterday on a size 14 caddis pupae as a dropper. The water was 41deg F so it was cold. I broke in my new net for the 1st time. I got a Brodin frying pan net for Christmas because I wanted it for bigger fish in 2021, Voila I caught my biggest brown trout post retirement or since 2016. I pulled it in upstream against the current so it felt great.


----------



## RSmallie

18inchBrown said:


> View attachment 465793
> 
> 
> I caught this 14 1/2 " Brown yesterday on a size 14 caddis pupae as a dropper. The water was 41deg F so it was cold. I broke in my new net for the 1st time. I got a Brodin frying pan net for Christmas because I wanted it for bigger fish in 2021, Voila I caught my biggest brown trout post retirement or since 2016. I pulled it in upstream against the current so it felt great.


Was this on the Mad? Beautiful brown!


----------



## 18inchBrown

Yes it was up in Champaign County.


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejsell

Spent Tuesday last week on the V and lost a few steelhead but landed a carp. Saturday took a new fly fisherman to the Upper Clear Fork. Beautiful day but other than a couple of creek chubs didn't see or hook up on anything else. Sunday took him to the V and he hooked up on a nice fish. He didn't land it but did a nice job job holding onto it for a while. I managed to land 2 and lost a few more.























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder

I love the carp on the bug rod


----------



## cast-off

Sonder said:


> I love the carp on the bug rod


Not nit-picking. But thats a sucker not a carp.


----------



## Sonder

Ok it's a Hoover knit picker lol but thanks for the tip my other devote fishing nerds would of corrected me too no worries friend


----------



## ironman172

Think trying for them stocked trout today at Antrim lake , haven't done it in years


----------



## ejsell

Well might not have won the Castalia lottery but the trout were biting this morning. They ignored everything I threw until I got to my white zonkers. Snow was still on the ground, at least on the shaded side of the gorge. I lost a 3rd then some kayakers killed my spot before I had to go.























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

kayakers already in that low water, ick! can't they wait for the 70 degree days.
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell

rickerd said:


> kayakers already in that low water, ick! can't they wait for the 70 degree days.
> Rickerd


That was my exact thought. I like to paddle but they had to dip below some low trees and through some narrow still very cold water. Air temp this morning was going to be dangerous for that stretch. I rescued one of their paddles when they did get hung in a tree and lost it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Finally left the stocker trout alone long enough to catch a few crappie, good numbers, average size
























and some pretty fish








Also got a ton of Wht-bass but unfortunately they were all small, but it's a start.








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

Looks like the clouser was the ticket?


----------



## ejsell

Been a while since I got into some crappie. Always a blast on a fly rod.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Wht-bss fishing is ramping up.
Got my first of several doubles yesterday and made my first wet wade--- little chilly once the sun went behind the trees.








Plus several other species including drum , brown and green bass and some decent crappie.
Wooly buggers and clousers
























Even a few small river gills
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

Went to the LMR at NOON. Got in the water at 1210 and this is what I got, My first SM of 2021 a 13 1/2 incher.








The water temp was about 51 deg F. I worked my way down river a bit as I usually do and here is my last fish. A 12 1/2 " SM. I caught 6 SMs today in about 3 1/2 hours. At 3:30 the water temp in the sun was about 54 deg F. The USGS site says the water temp where I was, was close to 58 deg. F. Their gauge must be in the sun. I caught all 6 on the Barely Legal(Dark Olive& white). For me this was a great day. Get out on the river before the rains come.










This is what I saw as I got out of the river to go back to the car.


----------



## rickerd

When I see those wildflowers up here, I know the steelhead season is at its peak, soon to slow down. They are beautiful!

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

Purple/chartreuse was the ticket yesterday.


----------



## Sonder

Like and addiction I turned my need to have a decent chance of hooking fish. Lake Erie Western Basin has surface temps of 46-52 degrees. This will trigger fish to begin to poke around the first wading sections of the rivers around there. 

I Grabbed some grub for the morning and made coffee from home. With an 1.25 hour car ride to a new to me Lake Erie tributary I headed out. I got to the creek and I knew from the USGS she would be at mid summer flows.

I was about 3 miles from the mouth of the river. I would see a lot of porpoising long nose gar and so many in fact I thought they were smallies! Lol I saw a few smallies hanging out under timber and in the normal holding areas. They were so tight in cover I could not get a fly to them or even close. I pressed on down river blind casting to all cover in the river.

I fished rock bars, to different colored rock bottoms, and to every sweeper / strainer I could find. This is very early for these guys and gals to enter the river. I was throwing my custom switch with a Anadro/Nymph series line by SA with a grain window of 200 grains. 

I was fan casting long and short and counting down to allow the black and white clouser to cover the entire water column. The clouser was 3” long and black over white and had a red rabbit throat for gill flare. The hook size is 1/0 and a typical clouser style hook. 

I bombed a cast around a submerged log. To my surprise a chunk of a Smallmouth hen about 12” long smacked the the fly. Water was still cool and she did not jump. After a short fight I would lip and treat her like the great little fighter she was. 

I would not hook another fish and I was fine with that. I went higher in the river system to look for resident smallies and saw none. I did see plenty of Manistees though and they need to leave ..lol.. and return in the fall!


----------



## garhtr

Crappie bite in my local river has been incredible and the Wht-bss fishing is improving daily.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

More of this 
and my first channel of the season.








Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

A few small spots
























mixed in with the wh/bss








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

Went yesterday to the LMR in my normal spot, the southern one. Water temp was 50 deg F.









Caught my first Rock bass of the year, a chunky almost 8". Up here in the northern LMR the Rock bass can go up to 10 1/2", the biggest I have landed. Every year I can catch at least 3 in the 9 to 10 inch range. Rock bass are aggressive strikers. That's a size 2 & 4 barely legal in his mouth. I also caught 3 SMBs in the 12" range. I got there around 1120 and it seemed that around 1PM it turned off.
Oh yeah I ordered some gray marabou so I can tie up some of those gray/white marabou clousers.


----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> Rock bass are aggressive strikers


I'm a big fan of catching Rck/bss, they lack the flash n dash of some other fish but are almost always in the mood to strike. If the cicadas pop in that area you can certainly have some topwater fun soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd

I love the strike and fight of a rockbass, almost as much as smallmouth. We used to catch them up to 13 inches long in Duck Lake, MI when I was growing up. I need to get back up there soon.

Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

The bite was fair today unfortunately the size was off a little (I'm blaming the cool-front) but they sure were pretty
























Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## ejsell

Spent about 3 hours on the lower Clear Fork last weekend without a single bite. Moved to the upper for about 30 minutes and caught a small stocker in a riffle before I had to call it a day.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

The cool weather and high sky's have made it a little rougher for me, still managing fair numbers of some smaller fish.






















Hopefully the weather stabilizes and things really get rolling again.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## ejsell

Caught one lost one today. Pretty markings on this guy.


----------



## TheCream

I've had some fun testing this little nugget.










Saturday a buddy and I hit some small stream access for smallmouth. I've honestly never fished this stretch this early, it's usually blown out this time of year. Wasn't sure what to expect. The bite was slow. All fish I caught was in the deepest water, out of the main current, dredging a purple craw.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went to the LMR today, Started of with a marabou clouser and got nothing, Switched to the barely legal 2/4 and got an 8 " Rock Bass.








I fished with the barely legal for the next hour and nothing as I worked my way up river, Worked back down and switched flies, I remembered Creams report on using purple cray fish so I tied on Barrys Carp fly hoping to maybe catch Barrys carp which were in the slow water,









On the first cast I caught this 16" SM. I didn't do a good job with the pic & size but it was thick and difficult to handle, It inhaled the fly. 30 minutes later going over the same area I covered with the streamer I caught a 15" SM with Barrys carp fly(6). The water Temp was 54 -55 deg F








Once again not a good pic for size. this one had my drag ripping and I thought it had to be much bigger than the 16" but turns out it just fought well. I caught 5 SMB and 4 shiners to go along with the Rock bass,
My Question is what do the bass think Barry's Carp Fly IS? It resembles a juv crayfish but there are no crayfish in the water,


----------



## Sonder

SMB when hungry will eat anything!


----------



## 18inchBrown

The thing is I worked the area perhaps 15 minutes before with a 2/4 Barely legal which is 2+" long. They wanted the reddish brown Barry's carp fly, size 6. I know the spin fisherman have a lot of success with a Nikko helgramite? I took my Q from Cream and the purple craw. I would have never tried a crayfish imitation in spring if I did not read that. That is why this thread is so valuable.


----------



## garhtr

First couple of carp of the season for me------ First one was a fat hogg ------brown woolybugger.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Sonder

garhtr said:


> View attachment 469101
> 
> View attachment 469104
> 
> First couple of carp of the season for me------ First one was a fat hogg ------brown woolybugger.
> Good luck and good fishing



Awe yes I rather catch those than any other fresh water fish! Good job!


----------



## rickerd

Caught my first smallie of the year. Was trying a few sculpin, minnow, and rubber bugger patterns for a couple hours with only a small largie to show. I spent some time at a cut on Lake Erie and then this lake. End of the day yesterday, on a quarry lake, I switched up to my old standard Hopper dropper with Clauser Crayfish as the dropper. 3rd cast 4 feet away from a fallen tree, this fish stopped my fly. I love it when you set the hook and the fish doesn't move. He blasted out some drag trying to get under the tree but I didn't let him by walking backwards and to the side away from it. I held my position long enough to wear him out after 2 jumps. I had to net him twice and get my shoes wet. Set him free to prepare for the spawn. He seemed to be a male starting to get his spawn color on. I didn't see any spawning bass yet. 
Tight Lines,
Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

You need to get yourself a bigger net for smallmouth. I used a trout net up until this year. Now I got a net worthy of a hog like that. I bet your heart was beating. Excellent fish.


----------



## rickerd

I know but when I fill the net, it is a great feeling! I have landed 2 smallies and 1 largie bigger in the same net. Usually takes a couple times especially from shore. Great fun though. The largemouth in my avatar was 21 inches long and I used the net. I've also landed 5 trout larger in the net, one was a 24 inch male rainbow. I've only harvested 3 fish landed in the net, trout from a private stream, so the mojo in this net is off the charts. 
I love how it smells now too.

Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

Bigger water was high and dirty and forced me to onto smaller tribs but still a fun trip eventhough fish were smaller






















Forecast isn't looking good-- more precipitation in my area.








Got a few doubles and the Wbss run is reaching its peak in my area.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Went to WV yesterday.


----------



## joekacz

TheCream said:


> Went to WV yesterday.


Nice catch,is that 4th one down called a splake?


----------



## TheCream

joekacz said:


> Nice catch,is that 4th one down called a splake?


Tiger trout, a brown/brookie hybrid. That's the first one I have caught.


----------



## joekacz

TheCream said:


> Tiger trout, a brown/brookie hybrid. That's the first one I have caught.


That’s it! Caught one of them at Rockwell Trout Club in Castalia just couldn’t remember the name. Cool looking trout.


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Found a little lunch break surprise today.


----------



## bobcatbasser

TheCream said:


> Found a little lunch break surprise today.


Lunch break fish are the best kind of fish. Big ole chunk.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went fishing yesterday at LMR in my southern location. The water temp was 49 to 50 deg F and the river was high and dirty. I would say 18" visibility. I don't like wading in these conditions but it has been too long since I fished. I knew beforehand that the conditions were not good but its going to rain again next week. It appears nobody is fishing or nobody is catching, I got to start hitting up ponds but I only have access to city ponds. I had a non productive AM and once again I went to Barry's carp fly and I caught this








I tried to add objects for prospective. A submerged tree stump with my reel n it.. This is a 15" SMB that fought like a champ. I caught this in the same area that I caught that super-fighting 15" ,3 weeks ago. I bet its the same fish, I thought it was bigger than it is by the way it fought, It is thick though. I caught one more fish, a rock bass,








an 8" + with Barrys Carp fly hanging out of his mouth. You can see the cloudy water. That was it for the day but the 15" SMB made the day productive despite low numbers. Its going to warm up next week and the water temps should climb into the low 60's. If you get 2 or 3 days of consistent river levels the bite will be on and the cicadas are coming. I expect them to show up in the lower LMR area first.


----------



## garhtr

Still slaying the W/bss








And enough junk to keep it interesting
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## $diesel$

Nice dinosaur, garhtr.... 🤙


----------



## TheCream

I fed Headstands to a few carp on Saturday.


----------



## zimmerj

First smallie of the year. Nice fight on a 4 wt.


----------



## rickerd

Heres that pretty rock bass I caught last Wednesday night on a triple threat minnow. Bam I love these fish.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

Good W/bss bite today but it was mainly a dink fest.
















Picked up another catfish and a hard pulling Buffalo
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## meisjedog

4wt goodness!


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went up to the Mad today. It was Flowing around 250 cu, Ft/sec which is high for my liking. When I fish the Mad I walk up river and work backdown to my car. The current is much too strong otherwise. The water temp was 51 deg F. The last time I fished this area about 5 or 6 weeks ago I took a dunkin. I put my cleats into my wading shoes this time. I started off with some type of segmented nymph like , worm with a caddis puppa dropper. I caught two chubs, I then switched to a Wooly Sculpin and I caught this 16" brown trout. The strike was fierce, much more severe than a SMB of the same size.








You can see my rod for perspective but this pic does not quite do it. i fish by myself and I want to get the fish back in the water ASAP. I put this pic below taken when I released it. It was a thick fish. My hands are big, I used to be able to dunk a basketball.








From the palm at the base of my thumb to the tip of my thumb is 4 ". I bet this fish had a girth of 10". This was my only Brown of the day but it made the trip worthwhile.


----------



## garhtr

The Wbss fishing is in decline but the Hybrid fishing is improving quickly.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

A few more hybrids















And my first cicada eaters.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Went looking for small stream smallies. The brown bass bite was just ok. Not bad, not great. Lots of smaller fish.










Then, in a pool, I spotted a couple of nice channel cats circling. Several casts and one near eat, then the bigger of the 2 finally committed.


----------



## garhtr

*2wt fun on a small trib.






















It was nonstop action and nonstop fun on a mix of small hybrids and small W/bss plus a pair of bonus channels















Small water --- Big fun !








Good luck and good fishing !*


----------



## rickerd

biggest fish ever caught on our boat. What kind of catfish is this? caught off toussaint reef in LE.









Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

rickerd said:


> What kind of catfish is this?


Looks like a "Whopper" channel cat. Nice and probably a fish Ohio.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## joekacz

X2 on channel cat,that’s a beaute nice catch!


----------



## Briar1955

Catching Stripes


----------



## 18inchBrown

I want to ask you about those stripers or anyone;"Are they good to eat".


----------



## rickerd

I've caught them on LE and they are good to eat within a day while on ice whole time. 
IMHO They do not freeze well so don't try that. The flesh turns to mush when I thaw them out.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

I eat a couple hybrids and a few whitebass every spring and as rickerd says---don't freeze, get em on ice asap and trim any red meat from fillets. Their flesh is mild and flaky white when properly cared for.
Enjoy n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

See the story in another post.

Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

Grudge Fish !








I'm certain this is a fish I hooked and lost Fri pm.
Made a point to be back in the same spot today with the same gurgler.
Hybrids on top are exciting Good luck and good fishing


----------



## $diesel$

How big, garhtr?
I believe you catch more fish than anyone on the site.
Keep it up, brother! 🤙


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> How big,


Probably only about 24" but he was tall and thick.
I love picking up "one that got away"
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## garhtr

Looks like the end of the Wbss.






















size and numbers have really declined in the last few days and today's storms will probably move most of the fish out of smaller waters.
Hopefully some carp will be ready soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## trekker




----------



## trekker




----------



## jhammer

A whole boatload of these guys while on the search for saugeye on the fly.


----------



## jhammer

These guys definitely approve of clousers 😂


----------



## garhtr

Cicada Eater !








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown

You know we don't have cicadas yet up here in Fairborn(Bath Township). They aren't in the LMR up here either? Yesterday I was at the Columbus zoo and they were everywhere.


----------



## garhtr

18inchBrown said:


> You know we don't have cicadas yet up here in Fairborn


It's winding down in my 
area if N Hamilton county.
There's a hatch upcoming in 2025, maybe you'll get them then
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## jhammer

This guy absolutely smacked a Marabou Clouser


----------



## jhammer




----------



## jhammer




----------



## garhtr

We got about 3" of rain Friday/Sat and local streams were blown but I found some time to slip out to a local city park








Caught a few green bass and stunted gills-- anxious to get back on moving waters and carp fish.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I was in OBX last week with the family. We stayed in Corolla, our first time ever to the OBX area. The pond beside our condo was loaded. Southern bluegills are just prettier than ours.




























Caught plenty of bass, too. Most of them on top.




























I rented a kayak one day and fished the sound. The guy at OBX on the Fly warned me, the fishing in the sound up there wasn't good. He was right. I fished 5 hours, hard, and had zero takes. The guy told me that up there the sound is almost 100% fresh water. In 5 hours, I saw one fish. I talked to a few guys fishing from the bank, they also all got blanked.


----------



## rickerd

Cream,
I'm going to have to try flyfishing in Corolla next time. We were in South Nags head just above Bodie Island light house entrance close to the beach. I didn't see any ponds around us that were not part of the sound. I took my kids out for a half day aboard Miss Oregon Inlet. We fished the sound side of the bridge during this time. Took home 6 fish 5 Kingfisher 12 inches or so and a 14 inch bluefish. They tasted great for breakfast the next day. I saw a few fly fisherman anchoring kayaks and getting out to wade the shallows on the way out. I didn't see any of them hook up but being closer to the ocean, probably more salt in the water. We enjoyed our time on the boat and we all caught fish.

I didn't see any of the beach fishing persons catch anything all week. I think it is just too shallow and not much structure. All sand of course.

That was my 3rd time to OBX. I love the vibe there but fishing has not been great. My walleye buddies texted me photos of their catch last week and I was showing people on the boat before we started, what the great North Coast can bring you this time of year.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream,
> I'm going to have to try flyfishing in Corolla next time. We were in South Nags head just above Bodie Island light house entrance close to the beach. I didn't see any ponds around us that were not part of the sound. I took my kids out for a half day aboard Miss Oregon Inlet. We fished the sound side of the bridge during this time. Took home 6 fish 5 Kingfisher 12 inches or so and a 14 inch bluefish. They tasted great for breakfast the next day. I saw a few fly fisherman anchoring kayaks and getting out to wade the shallows on the way out. I didn't see any of them hook up but being closer to the ocean, probably more salt in the water. We enjoyed our time on the boat and we all caught fish.
> 
> I didn't see any of the beach fishing persons catch anything all week. I think it is just too shallow and not much structure. All sand of course.
> 
> That was my 3rd time to OBX. I love the vibe there but fishing has not been great. My walleye buddies texted me photos of their catch last week and I was showing people on the boat before we started, what the great North Coast can bring you this time of year.
> 
> Rickerd


There were ponds at a lot of the condo and community areas up where we stayed. Our place (Corolla Light) had the condo pond near us, a larger pond by a pool, and a series of ponds in the actual community area. I didn't get to fish those. Having that pond right by the house was awesome because I could slip down there for 30-45 minutes while nothing was going on or people were still asleep and fish. Next time I go, I might bite the bullet and pay a guide to fish the inlet for reds and sea trout. I've never caught either.


----------



## laneda

Threw a small clouser minnow at the lower clear fork in Mohican yesterday for a few hours and had a good time. A few dozen white bass and a good mix of bluegill, suageye and rock bass. There were a ton of large carp that would've been fun to target there, any suggestions on fly patterns? I figure black wolly buggers low and slow across the bottom. Unfortunatly it looks like the cicada hatch wont make it up to mohican state park.


----------



## 18inchBrown

The last 3 weeks have been tough. 3 times when I went fishing I got rained out with the river already muddy and the rain making it worse. Last week I went twice and the river was < 60 degrees F. I did manage 3 SMBs last Thursday all around 10". Today I went around 0900 to the LMR to my Xenia spot, It looked like the high grass was stomped down like someone was there recently. That was by the bridge. In 3 hours of fishing I managed this Rock Bass,









I went down river and I started catching some SMB. I caught around 7 SMB ,another rock bass and a sucker.








I decided to go but I thought to myself I'm going to tie on the swimmin jimmy. The water was cloudy and only 62 deg F but I went for it. This is my favorite fly not because of the numbers, but because the strikes can be amazing, That's why I put the picture of this SMB up above. Some people use a sinking line to fish the jimmy but I put a splitshot about 5 " above the swimmin jimmy and strip it in at about 6 to 8 inches below the surface.The water was muddy but the white marabou stands out, I threw it downstream and was bringing it in. I pause it and jerk it and make it dive and move. This fish comes up from the bottom and slams the swimmin jimmy and I saw it perfectly about 12 feet from me. This was the best hookup of the year yet for me. The swimming jimmy is supposed to be a dying baitfish. About 10 minutes later I caught this 15 ".








It felt like a snag at first and it put up a great fight. Maybe this is a sign of things to come. I'd like to fish the swimming jimmy around some big fish. That's something I'll shoot for.


----------



## jhammer

And the Cats and the Drum and the silver spoon, little White Bass in the light of the moon 🎶 I really should write jingles in my spare time 🤣


----------



## rickerd

Do you put that jimmy on a sinktip? or just the shot in front. Doesn't seem like it would get very deep without a sinktip.
I'm thinking of trying that on a sinktip in Lake Erie for bass and steelies in the fall.
Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

No, I fish it on a floating line with a 7 to 8 ft leader tapered to 2x. I put one 3/0 splitshot about 5" above it. It's a big splitshot. The fly rides about 6 to 9 inches below the surface. If you wait a second or two the fly sinks and then you can strip it in. I like to see the strike if I can. That's the cool part. In deep water 7' + I would go with a sinking line. I'd like to try it in lake Erie. It provokes aggressive strikes. The water I fish in is no deeper than 5 feet.


----------



## rickerd

Let me know when you want to try it in LE.
Rickerd


----------



## allday

18inchBrown said:


> No, I fish it on a floating line with a 7 to 8 ft leader tapered to 2x. I put one 3/0 splitshot about 5" above it. It's a big splitshot. The fly rides about 6 to 9 inches below the surface. If you wait a second or two the fly sinks and then you can strip it in. I like to see the strike if I can. That's the cool part. In deep water 7' + I would go with a sinking line. I'd like to try it in lake Erie. It provokes aggressive strikes. The water I fish in is no deeper than 5 feet.





rickerd said:


> Do you put that jimmy on a sinktip? or just the shot in front. Doesn't seem like it would get very deep without a sinktip.
> I'm thinking of trying that on a sinktip in Lake Erie for bass and steelies in the fall.
> Rickerd


 It doesn’t have to get very deep to provoke a stray from a bass I’ve watch them come from 7 feet down to nail that thing. I just discovered The swimming Jimmy a couple months ago and it is now my go to fly for smallmouth in the river I fish **** on a 5 foot versileader. It works best for me rippin it across slow to medium current or in current seams and eddies


----------



## 18inchBrown

I had to look up the versileader(sinking leader). I have two of them. One from Scientific Angler and one from Rio. I think Rio calls theirs
the versileader. I have used the SA leader with the Jimmy but I guess my tippet at the end is too long because the Jimmy floats near the surface with it without extra weight. So I just use a regular leader and shot. I have had success throwing it under trees that are down where the river direction changes. The SMB will come up and get it. I did this at the end of last summer. It is truly amazing how fast bass are to get a streamer in those conditions.
One thing about about the swimming jimmy, if you fish it you better tie it. It's about an 8$ fly.


----------



## allday

18inchBrown said:


> I had to look up the versileader(sinking leader). I have two of them. One from Scientific Angler and one from Rio. I think Rio calls theirs
> the versileader. I have used the SA leader with the Jimmy but I guess my tippet at the end is too long because the Jimmy floats near the surface with it without extra weight. So I just use a regular leader and shot. I have had success throwing it under trees that are down where the river direction changes. The SMB will come up and get it. I did this at the end of last summer. It is truly amazing how fast bass are to get a streamer in those conditions.
> One thing about about the swimming jimmy, if you fish it you better tie it. It's about an 8$ fly.


 $1.88 at BigYFly.com.I am going to be on the chagrin River tomorrow and I’m going to try the split shot method will let you know


----------



## 18inchBrown

$1.88 each! Those are being tied by kids in Malaysia. What is the quality? The deer hair head is difficult for me.


----------



## bassclef

When I got started with fly fishing, I bought A LOT of stuff from Big Y before I started tying. The quality is hit or miss, honestly. I've never bought any Jimmys from them but if my experience with their other stuff is any indicator: I'll bet that if you look at it too hard, the deer hair head will start spinning around the hook shank at several RPM. 

Also, looking at the picture on their site with it in a vise, it doesn't appear to be tied onto the hook in the correct orientation. I also can't be sure if there is an articulated section from the photo either. 

But, they're less than a buck right now. Buy some and let us know!


----------



## Sonder

rickerd said:


> Let me know when you want to try it in LE.
> Rickerd


Today they where in 16-25 FOW if it was not for the winds today at 20-30 MPH I would have taken the bug rod!


----------



## TheCream

I'm not sure there's anything more satisfying than the sound a big bluegill/sunfish makes sucking down a topwater fly. That loud "smack" sound is great.










This one ate a heathen mop fly.










Back to the spider.










Believe it or not this fish ate the size 12 foam spider. It ran me under the dock behind me on the 4wt and I somehow got her turned and away from the multiple sunken brush piles around me.




























I finished off the night on this fish that also ate the mop.


----------



## rickerd

does this count, I caught on a Ned rig. I put down my flyrod after 30 mins and nothing but small gills biting.
This guy went flying 4 feet into the air right after hookset in 8 fow. Jumped 3 more times.








Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

You know if you look at the flies we throw at SMB and compare them to what spin fisherman throw, the difference is blurry. I tried spin fishing last year in the spring. I got a ST Croix rod and a Pfleuger 2500 reel. In fact I have a couple antique lures from the 60's that I had success with along with some KVD crank baits, is that what you call them.
Oh no I can't believe that I confessed to that!


----------



## Sonder

18inchBrown said:


> You know if you look at the flies we throw at SMB and compare them to what spin fisherman throw, the difference is blurry. I tried spin fishing last year in the spring. I got a ST Croix rod and a Pfleuger 2500 reel. In fact I have a couple antique lures from the 60's that I had success with along with some KVD crank baits, is that what you call them.
> Oh no I can't believe that I confessed to that!



lol thats ok when I put single egg flies on my egg beater down on the Niagara, Oswego, or the Salmon River in Ny and my two handed friends laugh at me and I am fine with that! Its all about versatility. just like last weekend your not gonna duble haul in 30 MPH winds its not gonna happen!


----------



## laneda

Fished the Olentangy this evening right after a small rain came through. Water was stained with 12-18" visibility. Started off with a streamer but switched to a black/orange stimulator after see some carp taking off the top. Ended up with a few carp and a half dozen smallies, three of which were 16-17". Surprisingly I got the three big smallies almost back to back in the same hole, they were pretty well dialed in on cicadas. First time getting carp on the fly as well, they put a good bend in a 5wt.


----------



## garhtr

Found this one stuck on a rock








Caught a few hybrids on it








and then lost it back to the river gods.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## laneda

garhtr said:


> View attachment 472477
> View attachment 472478
> 
> Good luck and good fishing


Nice looking wipers! Landing those in the Scioto? I've been trying to river fish more lately and wouldn't mind targeting wipers some.


----------



## garhtr

laneda said:


> Landing those in the Scioto


Gmr and Lmr and a few smaller Ohio river tribs.
I have caught fish in the Scioto rv but that's a long haul for me and I seldom get there.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## rickerd

TheCream -


TheCream said:


> This one ate a heathen mop fly.


Do you have a photo or a tutorial on this fly?
I looked on your blog but couldn't find it. 

That 2nd balanced minnow with rattles is one I've been trying to get right for a couple years. Thank you, now I know.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> TheCream -
> 
> Do you have a photo or a tutorial on this fly?
> I looked on your blog but couldn't find it.
> 
> That 2nd balanced minnow with rattles is one I've been trying to get right for a couple years. Thank you, now I know.
> Rickerd


I don't think I do but here's a pic:










Pretty simple fly. You can hot tip the tail or not. To do that, I tie a clump of Laser dub to some mono, thread the mop onto a needle, pull the mono through and tack in place with a dot of gel CA glue at the tip. The rest of the fly is just some Diamond Dub, soft hackle feather, bead chain eyes, and rubber legs on a curved shank hook (size 8).


----------



## garhtr

A few small hybrids a.m.








Biggest fish of the day was a buffalo, took a pearl n white clouser
















Good luck n good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

My first fish of the day yesterday. It took a lot of work. I switched flies about 4 times and finally got him on a size 6 LMR Goddess a crayfish imitation that I tie. This summer the LMR gets blown out about every 4 or 5 days and then on days when I have been going it starts to rain heavy, Yesterday was a good day weather wise but not catching in the AM. I worked my way downriver around the bend. I usually wait till the river is at its lowest because I have to walk over a lot of rocks to do so but it is water that is only fished by floaters if at all. 








It did not disappoint. Over the next 2 1/2 hours I caught 7 SMB , a rock bass and a shiner finishing up with this 11 incher on a swimming jimmy (2/4). You can see in the pic that they attack the head because the big bass always get hooked on the front hook.








You can see the rocky bottom and over there in the shade by the tree its even rockier. This is one of my best spots. I pulled 3 SMB out of here. The river is still high compared to the previous 3 summers. I caught the previous 6 bass on a olive and white barely legal (2/4). I ended up covering over 3 miles and when I went back up river to leave, while navigating the bend I spoke about above I went into the drink. It was actually refreshing because I only wade areas I know when moving up and down river so it wasn't that deep. I bruised my knee.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I haven't gone fishing since my last post on here. The LMR has been blown out since last week. Yesterday, the LMR where I fish was high or higher than I like it. I decided to give the Mad river a shot. I prefer SMB fishing in the summer but I got to fish.








I go to one of my spots on the Mad, get out of my Jeep and walk all the way up this tree line on the right. Thank the Lord that the field is in soy beans and not corn. That is almost 0.4 miles up to there.








Now I have to walk up to the end of this field in the middle but I walk to the right all the way to get there. I can't go straight because like the song says "Stay out of the beans". I brought my 6 wt so I could throw whatever I wanted. The 6 wt was hooked up to a dark olive size 16 parachute. I don't remember when I used it last. I got in the river after almost a 0.8 mile hike. I had to bushwack through 30 yds to get into the river. It's really something how overgrown in honeysuckle the Mad gets in the summer. Of course there is pollen being kicked up as I go through the bushes and I am gagging and coughing. I need to carry water with me. I get in the river but I am up higher than I normally end up because of the overgrowth. I fish with the parachute and in the first 4 casts I hook into a brown. The first brown trout on a dry fly in more than 5 years. I brought him up to my feet lifted him and he got off. I thought I heard floaters coming down the river in the distance and the actual spot I came to fish was about 200 feet downriver, When floaters or guided fisherman come down the river they always fish the best spots so I immediately went down stream to the spot. I caught a 16" there about 6 weeks ago. There were no floaters but I fished the spot for about 45 minutes with no luck. I had switched flies a few times. I then thought, go back up to the original spot. I switched back to the 16, dark olive parachute, I noticed a lot of risers. You know ring of the rise kind of thing. The pool or hole is deep above me and you can't wade through it because its too deep. I start casting as far as I can which for me is maybe 40 feet. I cant control more than that. The fly drifts and:








This is the first brown trout to hand on a dry fly for me in years.








The pic above gives you an idea of how big this pool or hole is. For the next 1 1/2 hours I brought 6 fish to hand including these 2 and I had 2 long distance releases and innumerable number of misses with splashing. If you look at the pic above and on the left there are trees down with the limbs showing in the pic. I saw fish leaving the water up there so I hiked up on the left. This is a very muddy area on the left and is hard to navigate. I got up there and had to cast over 3 downed trees and:








A 12 1/2 incher the best fish of the day. I had to maneuver him downstream and is a great fishing act for a hack like me. This would be my last fish of the day. For an hour and a half I had my best day of fishing on the Mad river in my life. I know a lot of those hatch reader, entomologist guys have frequent days like this but for a hack like me to stumble into a hatch and to accidentally have a successful fly tied onto my line this was a dream day.


----------



## rickerd

I think I remember that feeling. For me, it happens when fish are taking a light cahill late evenings. Just brings back so many good memories that join into one. For that 90 mins, it feels like God is putting fish on my line for me. I did feel that way last June 11 in central pa for the last hour.

Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

That is exactly how it is. You cast your fly far upstream and you watch it closely. It is gently inhaled by the trout. You feel the tug. You do it again and again because every few casts you get another. It's like you expect a fish every cast
Then boom it stops.


----------



## zimmerj

Good story. Love those browns. I've never fished the Mad. Is that area you walked on private land or public? Just trying to figure out access points and availability of public access. Thanks.


----------



## 18inchBrown

The area I walk on is private. I don't know the owner. Its not marked. That's why I stay out of the beans. There is some clear area between the crops and the woods. I try not to leave a trace of my being there. It is better to float the Mad. I left a post about the access a month or so ago. Google Mad River access and you will get a map. Get Google earth and you can see the access pts. The Mad is hard to wade fish.


----------



## TheCream

We took a family vacation down to the Smokehole Cavern area in WV. They have some thickly stocked private water you can pay to fish with a "guide," like you would really need one there. There were steelhead-sized rainbows in there, some really thick fish.










I roughed it on some public water that was LOW and clear, they need rain in a bad way down there. I found some fish in a usual location and picked up a few rainbows on a small thread Frenchie dropper off a large terrestrial while my son was throwing in rocks upstream.


----------



## TheCream

I hit a little trickle yesterday afternoon to check on the locals.





































This was the biggest spot I have ever pulled from this creek. Most spots I catch there are in the 6-8" range.


----------



## TheCream

We hit a small stream yesterday in the rain that wasn't supposed to happen. Good numbers day, multi-species day, below average on size. If you can still call it fun when you're hiking through brush, swamps, in the pouring rain, taking spider webs to the face, and falling down the banks on slick mud, then it must be fun. I caught 5 species total, not pictured was LMB. 










First warmouth of the year for me.


----------



## TheCream

We chased small stream fish between thunderheads yesterday.


----------



## BrodyC

Been catching these little hybrids out of the river, gonna be a while before I get back down there it’s about to get blown out.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Have you ever tied a fly, thought it looked good, then forgot to fish it for...over a year? I was on a creek this morning, having an ok (not great) day. I rarely throw topwater on small streams for bass, but went hunting for a surface fly in the boxes I had. I came across this little gem.










I tied it a long time ago, never tied another one, and hadn't fished it before. What the heck? It looked really good in the water, and I slung it across a deep hole with some wood cover. Stripping back in short bursts, it got flushed.



















Time to tie some more.


----------



## baldwisa

Hybrids were good over in Pa at the Shenango Dam. Where can you find them here around Columbiana?


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr said:


> View attachment 476002
> 
> View attachment 476004
> 
> Good luck and good fishing


You are a badass, garhtr. Nobody post as many pics of fish as you do.
Keep up the good work, buddy. 🤙


----------



## garhtr

baldwisa said:


> Hybrids were good over in Pa at the Shenango Dam. Where can you find them here around Columbiana?


_*Currently, the Ohio Division of Wildlife is stocking Buckeye, Charles Mill, Dillon, East Fork, Griggs, Kiser and O'Shaughnessy lakes and the Ohio River.*
Any of these close by ??
Good luck and good fishing _


----------



## garhtr

First flathead of the season, normally catch several. 
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

I took the day off yesterday to make my first and only carp outing of the year. I didn't want to take a goose egg on carp for 2021. My first stop was a lake with my paddle board. It was a bust, the fish were too deep (8-9') and getting a fly on their dinner plate at that depth and water clarity seemed like a waste of time. I headed for a feeder creek where I find a lot of smaller carp and found fish.

I presented to two carp, got denied on #1 but #2 was hungry.










I headed for the river after that fish blew out the creek with a couple of runs. I found lots of crappies and a couple of bonus bass.




























I also got a reminder that barbless hooks are easier to remove in case of an accident.










I had hooked a small crappie, was lifting it out of the water and reached for my leader. The fish was barely hooked, the hook popped free, and the fly sling-shotted directly into my thumb. It popped right out.


----------



## garhtr

Incidental "trash" while chasing Hybrids









Pretty good fighters !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> I had hooked a small crappie, was lifting it out of the water and reached for my leader. The fish was barely hooked, the hook popped free, and the fly sling-shotted directly into my thumb. It popped right out.


One day this past spring I was fishing one of the Lake Erie tribs for steelhead and hooked a good fish. Another angler with a net offered to net it for me. On his first attempt he only got half the fish in the net and the fish flopped back in the water but stayed hooked up. On his second attempt, he swiped at the fish, lifted the net out of the water, screamed in pain, and we both watched the fish come free and swim away. I was fishing a two-fly rig and when he lifted the net with the fish the second fly stuck him in the thumb and buried itself. He apologized for losing the fish but I told him it was his lucky day since the hooks were barbless. The fly popped right out of his thumb and left only a single drop of blood. Both of us were glad those flies were barbless.


----------



## stormfront

garhtr said:


> _*Currently, the Ohio Division of Wildlife is stocking Buckeye, Charles Mill, Dillon, East Fork, Griggs, Kiser and O'Shaughnessy lakes and the Ohio River.*
> Any of these close by ??
> Good luck and good fishing _


I believe West Branch in Portage County also.


----------



## garhtr

White-bass numbers seem to be increasing in tributaries--- unfortunately size is still lacking. Hopefully the cooler temps and upcoming precipitation will help things.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

What were you getting the buffalo on? I've always found them to be a frustrating fish. I've randomly caught a couple, but feel like they are tougher to get to eat a bug than any carp I've ever targeted. And fall numbers in the local river are usually very high.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> What were you getting the buffalo on?


Those pictured were taken on large streamers while targeting hybrids but normally I catch them on smaller nymphs.
I occasionally sight fish for them and I agree they can at times be extremely frustrating and tough to catch. Lately a caddis pupae has work well and when that fails I'll try a blood worm or a small nymph like a birds nest or some small stone fly imitation.
If there are good numbers of crawdads a baby craw is a good option.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Sonder

TheCream said:


> What were you getting the buffalo on? I've always found them to be a frustrating fish. I've randomly caught a couple, but feel like they are tougher to get to eat a bug than any carp I've ever targeted. And fall numbers in the local river are usually very high.


They are harder to catch than trout! IMHO


----------



## Sonder

I like horse suckers more than trout. Here is some from a creek over east and the fly I like swinging to them in their feeding lanes. These guys hang out in water that has to be clean they do not do well in contaminated water ways traditionally.


----------



## TheCream

Sonder said:


> They are harder to catch than trout! IMHO


Most fish are.


----------



## Sonder

TheCream said:


> Most fish are.


 Lol I disagree


----------



## TheCream

Sonder said:


> Lol I disagree


I've always felt like trout are pretty straight forward. Figure out what they're eating, make a good drift/presentation to them, and they'll usually eat. I've seen largemouth bass be just stupidly picky. I fish a lot of small stream bass, and we're talking bass that get VERY little pressure. Some days spotted bass crush everything you put in front of them and some days it's like their dang jaws are wired shut. In my experience, trout are usually willing participants if you do your job mostly right.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Figuring out what trout are eating. If you can do that brother you are the man. I know on mountain streams in particular,brook trout at higher elevation, a size 14 parachute Adams will do the trick. I fish the Mad and I hardly ever figure out what they are eating but when I do it is great. I think around here (SW Ohio), SMB is the best fishing from end of April up unto about now. The limited waters that I fish, I would say that SMB are my favorite and on a good day I can catch my share. I'm not that good but I think conditions and luck or grace have more to do with catching then skill. I suppose there are good! fisherman but I don't know any including myself.


----------



## garhtr

Imo all the fish in the sucker family are a tough

target. Buffalo have days when they seemingly will attack any thing, I have taken them on big shad imitations and even large swim baits and big jerk baits but those days are few and far between.
Sight fishing for them with nymphs or small wet flies can quickly become FRUSTRATING---- but it is a great feeling when you finally connect.








They certainly do pull hard








Good luck !


----------



## TheCream

Slow lunch break outing today, but found a few rod benders.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went trout fishing yesterday. I got there around 0915 and walked up to my "get in the river spot".








The soy beans were harvested and it was clear walking. This is only the first field I walk through. There are two more each smaller. I got in the river around 0935 and started fishing. I tried some nymph setups with no success. I originally started off with a deer hair headed sculpin. At my original spot I tried, I had no success. On the bank in that spot was a fork stick. You know the kind you rest your rod in when you are bait fishing. I knew someone had been there doing so before I got there. How long before I don't know. The water was crystal clear and 45 deg F. I moved down river about a 1/4 mile. No hookups on my nymph set up. It probably had been an hour and only one bite that I failed to hookup with. I missed the hookup with a prince nymph, caddis larvae double nymph rig. I switched to the deer hair sculpin and nothing. I was loosing faith. You know thinking I'm going to get skunked. I put on my favorite bass fly the 2/4 olive barely legal and literally on the first cast,








I got this 10 to 12 " brownie. About 20 minutes later .








I got this guy. I never took the fly off the rest of the day.








I moved on down river. Up there in the distance is my original spot. The trees on the left are where I got the two brownies. This is the Mad river. It's actually the Mad drainage ditch. There are high banks on either side except for some rare spots. I worked down river and picked up 4 more browns the biggest being 13". I got a couple more pics.








I know the purists are mad at me for this one. Actually taking a pic of a brown trout like it was a smallmouth. Just joking homies.








This was the last one of the day. This guy looked washed out. Two of them were like this. the other 4 had good color. I had 4 or 5 hits on the barely legal also. I work downriver and swing down on my cast and strip so this may account for the misses. Two of the hookups were vicious and the fish came out of the water. All in all a great day on the Mad for me.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## 18inchBrown

I caught this 13" Brown this pastThursday (12/2) at The Mad. The water temp was about 42 deg F. I went last week and it was 39 deg F and I caught a couple 10 inchers.








I also caught this 14 incher. I had two others hooked but lost them. I have trouble when I'm throwing streamers. I caught all of them on a 2/4 barely legal. I have an automatic reaction to lift my rod tip when I feel the strike instead of a strip set.


----------



## TheCream

I don't like fishing Clear Creek. I don't like ice in my guides. I guess some voice was telling me I needed a quick pellet head fix.


----------



## TheCream

New to me vintage Cortland reel for my 4wt setup, I had to properly slime it up.


----------



## TheCream

Found a couple today at lunch.



















Also, barbless hooks, because...


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> Also, barbless hooks, because...


That's the best argument for barbless hooks!

What fly did you catch those crappies on?


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> That's the best argument for barbless hooks!
> 
> What fly did you catch those crappies on?


I got some on a balanced minnow (like the one in my pinkie) and a few on a pattern I tie that's like a small fly rod spinnerbait.


----------



## joekacz

OUCH!!


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> I got some on a balanced minnow (like the one in my pinkie) and a few on a pattern I tie that's like a small fly rod spinnerbait.


I'd be interested to get a better look at your fly rod spinnerbait. I can see it in the mouth of the crappie in your photo. Do you use an actual spinner? It looks like a tuft of hackle in the photo. Do you have any problem with it spinning and twisting your tippet from casting?


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> I'd be interested to get a better look at your fly rod spinnerbait. I can see it in the mouth of the crappie in your photo. Do you use an actual spinner? It looks like a tuft of hackle in the photo. Do you have any problem with it spinning and twisting your tippet from casting?











Tying Tutorial: The Starburst


The concept of a "fly rod spinnerbait" is not new. I first saw the concept in the Deke Meyer's book, "Hot Bass Flies." I was intrigued, but ...




bobcathollow.blogspot.com





No spin issues at all.


----------



## smath

Cream, thanks. Very nice fly and excellent SBS on your blog.


----------



## TheCream

Saturday I fished in some of the more miserable conditions I ever have in Ohio. Air temps in the low 30's, nasty high winds, snow, sleet. Every fish felt earned.


----------



## Shmang

TheCream said:


> Saturday I fished in some of the more miserable conditions I ever have in Ohio. Air temps in the low 30's, nasty high winds, snow, sleet. Every fish felt earned.


Nice work! I fished both Sat and Sunday for about an hour each day. Caught them just fine but man was it cold...........


----------



## Ctine2020

Crappie on a bass streamer. Always a fun surprise.


----------



## TheCream

I took the day off Wednesday and hit the river. Not a banner day, but decent. I caught mostly crappies and a few bonus bass.





































I also got my photo taken (I had no idea) and ended up on the front page of the paper.


----------



## Ctine2020

Trout Time!


----------



## rickerd

TheCream said:


> I took the day off Wednesday and hit the river. Not a banner day, but decent. I caught mostly crappies and a few bonus bass.
> 
> I also got my photo taken (I had no idea) and ended up on the front page of the paper.


Sounds like you were misquoted. The writer acts like you didn't catch fish.
He must have just wanted a photo and not the story.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Sounds like you were misquoted. The writer acts like you didn't catch fish.
> He must have just wanted a photo and not the story.
> 
> Rickerd


He/she never even spoke to me. I caught plenty that day, but the timing of the goose flying by probably was all they wanted for the artsy shot.


----------



## TheCream

Good multi-species day on Saturday. Bluegills on deer hair Pete's, crappies on glow minnows, bass on the Gummy Glider.




























History was made, the first bass (and what a giant) on the Glider.


----------



## TheCream

I got onto a hot bite in the river on Saturday.


----------



## ajsutts81

They're always up for a good fight.


----------



## TheCream

Vise to fish.


----------



## rickerd

Cream, That fly wet looks amazing imitation.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

Unexpected surprise. I was scouting a little feeder creek for carp, and found them to be spawning. I usually get sunfish and small bass in the creek that will eat carp bugs, so I bow-and-arrow casted a black Headstand up against a bush in a deep cut and caught this instead.










It will likely be dead soon. That creek gets really warm, its best shot is to head back out in the main lake and go deep.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I am going to post a report but I will say that the rivers that I fish have been high and colder than normal all spring. Not making an excuse but the catching has been sparse. I haven't seen many reports on here so I expect it has been the same for most of you. I fish the Little Miami and the Mad in SW Ohio. I have been skunked twice on the Mad. The LM is not that much better but I had a 3 fish day yesterday. All smallmouth but you know that is not the only reason I go fishing.








This is my favorite stretch on The LM. Yesterday I got this 15" SMB in this area.








He or she had my drag singing. I hooked up to the left of the tree over there almost up against it. I was throwing a 4/6 grey over white barely legal. I set my drag light because the sound of the drag is as good as the tug. The water was about 58 deg F. I am waiting for the temps to get to 65 deg F + because that is when the SMB will eat anything. The flow is about 60% above normal and it has been all spring. Finally this pic below I took in another area of the LM at the end of April.








I took this same pic last year(2021) at the beginning of April. This spring is about 2 to 3 weeks later up here as it refers to ground temps etc. So if anybody else is having a less than normal spring, don't worry it will be picking up next week as soon as the rivers drop from this present rain.


----------



## rickerd

A lake I fish up north here, not lake erie, was behind on temps. Bass were actively spawning 1st week of may last year. This year I've been up every weekend the last 4 weekends. Water went from 50 deg may 7th to 65 deg last weekend. I only saw a couple bass spawning this year when last year they were spawning for 2 weeks it seemed. Last weekend the gills and rock bass getting on beds and the bass were hungry. Finally. but I'm not sure what the bass spawn success will be.

Rickerd


----------



## noahdoak

Was pretty blessed mousing up in Michigan this past weekend. First cast I made, 3 strips in, and it got obliterated. Next thing I know, I've got a 21 1/2 inch wild brown in the net.


----------



## ajsutts81

High water and fast flows made for challenging conditions yesterday, but still managed to get some stripes on the swing. I'll take fish like this everyday.


----------



## TheCream

My buddy and I had been pining for some small stream smallie fishing, but the rain had cancelled us twice. This time, we chanced it and hoped the creek was back down and fishable, since it was a 2 hour drive. It was still roughly 8-10" higher than normal, running fast, and very murky. We were there, so we gave it a go. The pattern we got onto was finding deep water and, even with murky water, the shaded/shadowy areas were holding more fish. Get something black down to them and they'd eat. Problem was, the fish ran small. 

First trip for creek bass with my new glass 5wt.



















This little critter fly with a black Polliwog tail caught probably 80% of my fish. The rest ate black or purple crayfish patterns. My buddy fished a black bugger most of the trip.


----------



## ajsutts81

Due to physical challenges, my dad is unable to fish anymore, so I stuck a good wiper for him on on top water early on Father's Day morning


----------



## TheCream

I caught a bunch of bass and panfish in OBX last week at the condo pond. This was the best bass.


----------



## TheCream

I went out on Saturday to a local lake hoping to scratch the carp itch. I thought I had one eat, set the hook, and had this pickle instead.










I struck out at the first bay on carp, but walking out through the feeder creek, I spotted something out of place. In a pool full of 2-3" chubs, there was a much larger fish, and I thought "that's a trout." It was a leftover from spring stockings in the lake. Somehow, I hadn't spooked it being 8-9 FEET away. I had a little black Headstand carp fly on, figured what the heck, and put a lob up into the current dumping down to where the trout sat. It ate on the first drift. 










I moved to another spot that usually has carp, another feeder creek. I was there for all of 5 minutes, saw one working away from me, put a bow and arrow cast in front if it, and boom.



















I added a new piece of gear this year, and used it Saturday. When you don't fish along paths, this kind of thing could be handy.


----------



## rickerd

I spent last week in OBX South of Nags Head. Thanks to The Cream who recommended "OBX On the fly" shop, I was able to find some water to fish in the Sound side. Dave is the shop owner and I got into his shop on Tuesday before close. Bought a few flies from him, expensive flies for the size, but his information was worth it. He suggested the Bodie Island Light house parking area to the West along the road. Then walk 500 yards down the gravel road, over a bridge and to an area with a couple docks and walk in access. 










I fished when the water was moving while wet wading up to my thighs Thursday and Friday nights. MIssed a couple Thursday but landed a keeper Spotted Sea Trout on Friday night. I fished Saturday morning and missed a couple more. Great Sunsets and wading is a bit spooky with visibility only 2 feet at best. I met a cool guy named Joe the first night fishing with his son. They were on the long dock when I arrived so I moved left far enough to give them room. His son, Tom, was throwing a bait net and catching their bait. They each landed a fish that night. A 26 inch Spotted ST and a 19 inch Redfish. They were using a carolina rig with 1/4 to 3/8 oz. egg sinker which allowed the bait to swim in current near bottom without getting hung up. 

So Friday night I tried to mimic their technique with a white fly, curly tail on a jig hook, on an intermediate clear sink tip. I stripped in long and slow with a good pause. That's when I got the bite and got this fish in. The night before I was stripping too fast and honestly all the rising mullets had me chasing fish on surface that weren't going to bite. Joe and Tom showed up again and landed a 26 inch Spotted ST after I left.



























Saturday morning at sunrise, I was out again before we left for an hour. Missed 2 takes because I used a different fly with smaller hook I think. There were 6 other guys around mostly fishing white curly tail jig with 1/2 oz. head. Casting 150 feet out and dragging back on bottom with jigging motion. They each caught a couple 14 inch or so STs. When the water stopped moving I knew I had to head back to finish packing the cars to head home. 


















Next time I will bring a kayak to get out a bit more. There are some alligators in the sound, though I didn't see any. I did have a sting ray the size of a trash can lid come within 10 feet of me. He saw me jump and swam out quick. I'm told there are also some snakes in paths and rock areas to be aware of. I had a great time though.

I spent as much time showing Joe and Tom walleye photos and bragging about our Great Lake. We exchanged texts so if he wants to come up here, or next year if I can get back down, we can fish together. He said October is the best month so long as no hurricanes. He lives in VA but does enough business in OBX to keep him there at his family's vacation home when he wants to.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

I used the last of some "use it or lose it" time off and fished a small stream yesterday. I am convinced it's the rock bass capital of the state.










I brought a few longears to hand, my favorite Ohio fish.



















Perspective is important. This creek is small. This is the biggest bass I have ever caught from it, sight fished with a purple craw on 3wt glass. Fun, fun.










I also caught my 3rd random rainbow in a feeder creek of a stocked lake on Monday afternoon. Ate a carp fly, again. So weird.


----------



## TheCream

We had a really good Independence Day wade yesterday. Many species were caught, not all were photographed. I caught: largemouth bass, spotted bass, rock bass, pumpkinseed, warmouth, green sunfish, and bluegill. Also caught on the trip (not by me) was crappie. I saw several longear sunfish, and had them attack my flies, but never did hook one.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went out fishing this AM to the LMR. I went to my first choice. I got in the water and started throwing. i wanted to work upstream to the spot where about 2 weeks ago I hooked what I thought was a snag that turned out to be a fish that I subsequently lost. It was hooked on a swimming jimmy. As I worked upstream a bit I saw another fisherman. He was so camouflaged that I couldn't make him out at first. I immediately walked off to the far side and decided to get out of the water. As I walked upriver to an appropriate exit spot, I recognized the fisherman. He was a fisherman that I had seen on the LMR over the previous 3 years, He is about 12 years my senior and I will be 70 in 6 weeks. We exchanged greetings and I let him know about my big fish and I showed him exactly where it was located. We talked for a few minutes and I exited the river and went about 1/2 mile upriver.

















I proceeded to land about 10 fish the next 3 hours. This was the biggest SMB at about 12". I caught 3 SMB and this was the first of 5 rock bass that I caught. The biggest being 7". 
People when the Rock Bass star hitting the fishing gets going at least up here on the LMR. Get out now and catch some bass,


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went out fishing this AM. It started raining 15 minutes after I got there. It wasn't a hard rain but continuous. I caught about 8 or 9 fish, nothing bigger then 9". I worked my way back up river to leave. I was about 75 yards downstream from my car.








I have fished this spot a hundred times the last 5 years. I was fishing up there on the left top. I worked up river from the area at the top right, I noticed small fish jumping out of the water swimming upriver down there at the very right. you know baitfish being chased. 








This is what I was throwing, an old 2/4 barely legal with a gold cone head and those large eyes glued on. The olive feathers had faded and run so that the white was colored yellow. This fly is on its third season. You know you just put something on when you are leaving.
I moved downstream a bit and casted to that tree right after I saw the baitfish jumping. I casted twice and moved down a little and casted to the bank downstream of the tree. I hooked up. At first I didn't feel much pressure. I actually thought the fish chasing the baitfish was maybe 12". Then I felt it and saw the flash and felt the pull, It took me downstream and I let it go. It was big. Of course my heart sped up, I had a big fish, a big fish. I tried to keep it from going too far downstream because there was a tree down across the river. It jumped out of the water once or twice. It had my drag pulling 3 or 4 times. This was a big fish. I was getting worried. Am I going to land this. I saw its head and it was thick. At first, I thought Is this a sucker. Then I started getting it close to shore and I had my net ready. I saw that it was a SMB and I knew this was the biggest SMB I ever had on my line.








I put a tape measure to it and it measured 18.5 inches and it was thick. It probably weighed 4 lbs.
What a magnificent fight. I held it in the water for a few minutes until it got its bearings and swam off.


----------



## garhtr

Beautiful !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

I fished in Ohio on Saturday for the first time since July 4.










Got a surprise noodle from a surprise fish.










I never expected to see a clean streamer eat from a buffalo.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I never expected to see a clean streamer eat from a buffalo.


Happens fairly regular in some of the streams I fish. How was the fight ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Happens fairly regular in some of the streams I fish. How was the fight ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


The initial run was nearly all the way across the river. I got it halfway back and it ran again. After that, I pretty much had it beat. The only tricky part was finding a landing spot because my net was too small and there's a lot of steep bank in that area.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Brother that's why you need to buy a big net. I bought a Brodin Frying pan, I think it's called, about two seasons ago. It's the biggest short handled net you can buy. It's cumbersome but I was glad I had it last Wednesday. You don't want to lose a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## TheCream

A buddy took me along to my favorite pond yesterday. It's loaded with big bluegills. I caught a few solid fish, but they were being finicky for some reason. Not sure if the weather (constant t-storms) had them screwed up or what. A true giant rose and sipped my spider but somehow I only half rolled him on the hook set. 



















We picked up a few bass, also. One huge bass attacked two different bluegills I had hooked. I was verbally guiding my buddy on where to throw an articulated streamer to try to get him. A smaller bass attacked the fly, and the big bass blew up on the small bass. We never saw it again after that.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I went to the LMR yesterday and when I got there I found like, little red riding hood, someone had been fishing in my river perhaps the day before. I walked down stream a good distance.








I did manage this 10 " SMB and nothing larger. When I fished with Barry's Carp fly I found that I was catching small suckers at will. I caught about 10 but I switched to streamers because I am after big SMB. One thing I want to bring up though. This year I have been catching a lot of SMB in the 4 to 6 inch range.








They are going after 2/4 barely legals that are 3" long. I have never got so many 4-6" SMB before in the LMR. I wonder if that's a good sign for the future? That yellow thing is a mosquito repellant. i got it at Menards. It worked for two fishing trips.


----------



## TheCream

I was in NC for a few days near Ocean Isle and there was a pond behind the house. I go out with my 1wt and a foam spider to check on the bluegill population and find this instead.










Another quick lap, I think "I'll carry the 5wt and throw a little Howitzer popper if there's bass." And I catch several bass this size.










I spot a decent bluegill from a distance so I tie on a little squirmy worm, and something steals it.










I did eventually catch a few small bluegill. I think the pond has been recently stocked, there were tons of fingerling bass and large schools of what looked like minnows of some kind swimming around. One day was a full washout so I enjoyed some Cheerwine from the porch.


----------



## Patricio

The usual. My honey hole. Tough to move fish lately. Low, clear water and sunny. 









A video of my honey hole. a pack of trout.


----------



## TheCream

Rain has wrecked my summer fishing plans. I've hardly fished flowing water for bass. I got out one time (ONE) for smallies. I rolled the dice on Saturday to fish a favorite small stream, hoping it had cleaned up from earlier rains during the week. It was meh. The water had clearly been way up (silt all over the banks), was still very stained, and the fish were very lethargic.



















I fished a new stretch and the creek looked real promising, the fish just weren't cooperating much. I picked up some sunfish, a rock bass, and a few small largemouths and that was it.




























I also found more bobcat tracks.


----------



## TheCream

I had not been out in a while. A buddy and I hit some ponds near him on Saturday and we caught a pile of crappies and a handful of bass. The crappies weren't huge but not tiny. Fish were piled up in one small deep hole at the last pond we hit and eager to eat.


----------



## TheCream

I ran down to WV on Tuesday. Cold morning, lots of ice in the guides. The fish were not super cooperative but I caught a few.


----------



## $diesel$

TheCream said:


> I ran down to WV on Tuesday. Cold morning, lots of ice in the guides. The fish were not super cooperative but I caught a few.


very nice pics, brother


----------



## Kskate86

Only one I caught on the Mad this month.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick

Kskate86 said:


> Only one I caught on the Mad this month.
> View attachment 501481


What works for you on the mad river? I wanted to try to go there for my first brown trout and was planning on fishing the stretch in west liberty close to where the macochee creek runs into the mad river.


----------



## 18inchBrown

If you go this time of year, use streamers. I have had success in November and December with a size 4/6 articulated olive/white barely legal. I have also had success with a size 14 caddis pupae dropped off a size 12 soft collar Prince nymph. The Prince is weighted(12 wraps 025), the dropper isn't. I'll drop the smaller fly off the bend of the lead fly. The caddis pupae is either yellow or bright olive body. A soft collar on all nymphs will work.

I have never fished in January or February. Perhaps others will come on and reply to your question. I don't usually catch big numbers. If I can get 6 that's a great day. I fish on the south side of Champaign County. Up by West Liberty there is always the chance for other fisherman.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick

18inchBrown said:


> If you go this time of year, use streamers. I have had success in November and December with a size 4/6 articulated olive/white barely legal. I have also had success with a size 14 caddis pupae dropped off a size 12 soft collar Prince nymph. The Prince is weighted(12 wraps 025), the dropper isn't. I'll drop the smaller fly off the bend of the lead fly. The caddis pupae is either yellow or bright olive body. A soft collar on all nymphs will work.
> 
> I have never fished in January or February. Perhaps others will come on and reply to your question. I don't usually catch big numbers. If I can get 6 that's a great day. I fish on the south side of Champaign County. Up by West Liberty there is always the chance for other fisherman.


Thank you for all the advice! I have just started fly fishing so I’ll use this advice mixed with some trial and error and hope for the best.


----------



## 18inchBrown

If you go this time of year, remember the water temp is going to be about 40 degrees or so. Wear polarized sunglasses even with cloudy skies. It will help you see the bottom. I fell in once in December a couple years ago. Luckily I was close to my vehicle. It is cold brother if you get wet. I just started carrying a wading staff. The rocky bottoms of the Mad are slick as snot.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick

18inchBrown said:


> If you go this time of year, remember the water temp is going to be about 40 degrees or so. Wear polarized sunglasses even with cloudy skies. It will help you see the bottom. I fell in once in December a couple years ago. Luckily I was close to my vehicle. It is cold brother if you get wet. I just started carrying a wading staff. The rocky bottoms of the Mad are slick as snot.


I keep polarized glasses on me at all times and I don’t have a wading staff but I’ll be sure to be careful.


----------



## Kskate86

I use various wet flies. I haven't found 1 that works better than others.


----------

